# 11 months TTC both 31 feeling a little down



## lucylou7

Hi All 

As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new. 

We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:

just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x


----------



## foxykins

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x

hey, lucylou

I'M 35 and TTC only for 2 months tho. I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant around you my next door neighbout just had a baby girl and its hard:cry: The months seem to be going really slow since we started TCC and it's the onlt thing that seems to be on my mind 24/7 :cry: Im sure it wont be too much longer til we are writting that we are pregnant tho:happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

foxykins said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x
> 
> hey, lucylou
> 
> I'M 35 and TTC only for 2 months tho. I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant around you my next door neighbout just had a baby girl and its hard:cry: The months seem to be going really slow since we started TCC and it's the onlt thing that seems to be on my mind 24/7 :cry: Im sure it wont be too much longer til we are writting that we are pregnant tho:happydance:Click to expand...

thanks foxykins! Its just taking its toll after 11 months its annoying as we are doing every thing right ! 3 of my friends have just announced they are pregnant and last month i really thought it was my month.. If you dont mind me asking what cycle day you on? Im cd 9 so getting ready for ovulation !:happydance:


----------



## foxykins

lucylou7 said:


> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x
> 
> hey, lucylou
> 
> I'M 35 and TTC only for 2 months tho. I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant around you my next door neighbout just had a baby girl and its hard:cry: The months seem to be going really slow since we started TCC and it's the onlt thing that seems to be on my mind 24/7 :cry: Im sure it wont be too much longer til we are writting that we are pregnant tho:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks foxykins! Its just taking its toll after 11 months its annoying as we are doing every thing right ! 3 of my friends have just announced they are pregnant and last month i really thought it was my month.. If you dont mind me asking what cycle day you on? Im cd 9 so getting ready for ovulation !:happydance:Click to expand...

hey, imjust getting use to all these terms for pregnancy and so on lol only been keeping track of things for 2 months. Im due on next thursday but hoping it neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever comes:haha: and worse thing for me is i have a 16 year old daughter and most of them are having babies.:cry:


----------



## lucylou7

foxykins said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x
> 
> hey, lucylou
> 
> I'M 35 and TTC only for 2 months tho. I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant around you my next door neighbout just had a baby girl and its hard:cry: The months seem to be going really slow since we started TCC and it's the onlt thing that seems to be on my mind 24/7 :cry: Im sure it wont be too much longer til we are writting that we are pregnant tho:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks foxykins! Its just taking its toll after 11 months its annoying as we are doing every thing right ! 3 of my friends have just announced they are pregnant and last month i really thought it was my month.. If you dont mind me asking what cycle day you on? Im cd 9 so getting ready for ovulation !:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hey, imjust getting use to all these terms for pregnancy and so on lol only been keeping track of things for 2 months. Im due on next thursday but hoping it neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever comes:haha: and worse thing for me is i have a 16 year old daughter and most of them are having babies.:cry:Click to expand...

oh i hope the witch stays away for you! I think if i knew it would happen for me i would be ok, all my friends your are pg same age ish and didn't take as long as its taken us.. Im sure it will happen positive thinking hey.. I know what you mean teenagers dont have this many problems ttc! Make sure you stay in touch and keep me posted hun x


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x

lucylou you will get alot of support here you are not alone, I have been trying to concieve since april of this year so I know how you are feeling as the girls say it will happen for us we just have to hang in there lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you just stick with us you will make it through sweetheart:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x
> 
> lucylou you will get alot of support here you are not alone, I have been trying to concieve since april of this year so I know how you are feeling as the girls say it will happen for us we just have to hang in there lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you just stick with us you will make it through sweetheart:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Tiatammy 

Thanks, its nice to know other people are going through the same on here.. Im on CD10 now so i am ready for ovulation and hoping this is my month, i just hope i haven't left it too late to TTC thanks for the :hugs: hun!

Baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> As above im 31 TTC for 11 months, and feeling down, all my friends are PG and i feel i am never going to get there... Im trying and willing to try any thing new.
> 
> We have both been tested, and both fine, i just dont know whats next, tried clomid didn't work :nope:
> 
> just need a buddy at the momen thanks guys x
> 
> lucylou you will get alot of support here you are not alone, I have been trying to concieve since april of this year so I know how you are feeling as the girls say it will happen for us we just have to hang in there lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you just stick with us you will make it through sweetheart:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Tiatammy
> 
> Thanks, its nice to know other people are going through the same on here.. Im on CD10 now so i am ready for ovulation and hoping this is my month, i just hope i haven't left it too late to TTC thanks for the :hugs: hun!
> 
> Baby dust to us all :dust:Click to expand...

lucylou I wil keep you in my prayers,as for me temp is dropping,so you know what that means:witch:is due to come again:cry::cry:,


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy i wish she would stay away for us both, when that happens i just want next month to come quick so we can try again.. Ha.. Im just using opk and some times i find them hard to read so night go back to taking temp i stopped as kept forgetting! Speak soon hun x


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy i wish she would stay away for us both, when that happens i just want next month to come quick so we can try again.. Ha.. Im just using opk and some times i find them hard to read so night go back to taking temp i stopped as kept forgetting! Speak soon hun x

lucylou7 the :witch: came this morning :cry::cry:, I get so :growlmad: when it shows up, Back to temping and OPKs once again, and sent my yemp chart to my doc. this morning it is getting harder and harder with every month that goes by, just dont know how much longer I can go on like this.:nope::nope:, I know I cant give up but sometimes it makes you want to, I just have to keep looking for god for strength,power and wisdom he is what keeps me going, and keeping the faith:thumbup:, We both will make it:hugs:, God may not be there when we want him to be, but he does show up on time, when he feels the time is right even though we may think the time is now. Hang in there with me girl:hugs:we will make it together:hugs::hugs: lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you:baby::baby:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy i wish she would stay away for us both, when that happens i just want next month to come quick so we can try again.. Ha.. Im just using opk and some times i find them hard to read so night go back to taking temp i stopped as kept forgetting! Speak soon hun x

lucylou7 and by the way I have a hard time reading them OPKs too so you are not alone the digital ones are better they give you a yes or no, the only down fall with them they are so exspensive.:growlmad:,keep intouch:hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> tiatammy i wish she would stay away for us both, when that happens i just want next month to come quick so we can try again.. Ha.. Im just using opk and some times i find them hard to read so night go back to taking temp i stopped as kept forgetting! Speak soon hun x
> 
> lucylou7 the :witch: came this morning :cry::cry:, I get so :growlmad: when it shows up, Back to temping and OPKs once again, and sent my yemp chart to my doc. this morning it is getting harder and harder with every month that goes by, just dont know how much longer I can go on like this.:nope::nope:, I know I cant give up but sometimes it makes you want to, I just have to keep looking for god for strength,power and wisdom he is what keeps me going, and keeping the faith:thumbup:, We both will make it:hugs:, God may not be there when we want him to be, but he does show up on time, when he feels the time is right even though we may think the time is now. Hang in there with me girl:hugs:we will make it together:hugs::hugs: lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you:baby::baby:Click to expand...

Oh no :dohh: Bloody Witch... I know exactly what you mean i am positive leading up to and ovulation and when the :witch: shows up i get really upset :cry: and i would say it takes me a week or so to pick myself back up!

Its really hard, and i think it will be worse if i get to December and no good news as it will be just over a year of trying :nope:

I really hope you are right and we both make it soon, i think we need to be strong for each other, i hope he decides are time is soon for us both... 

I have done another OPK today and nothing and usually i always ovulate on CD 14 but as i was on clomid for 2 cylces it seems to have thrown my cylce out a bit so not sure when ovulation is due :wacko:

I might invest in a digital opk have you got one? which one have you got? started traking my temp last night too and its gone up a little today so will see... 

:hug: to you too 

Lucy x


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> tiatammy i wish she would stay away for us both, when that happens i just want next month to come quick so we can try again.. Ha.. Im just using opk and some times i find them hard to read so night go back to taking temp i stopped as kept forgetting! Speak soon hun x
> 
> lucylou7 the :witch: came this morning :cry::cry:, I get so :growlmad: when it shows up, Back to temping and OPKs once again, and sent my yemp chart to my doc. this morning it is getting harder and harder with every month that goes by, just dont know how much longer I can go on like this.:nope::nope:, I know I cant give up but sometimes it makes you want to, I just have to keep looking for god for strength,power and wisdom he is what keeps me going, and keeping the faith:thumbup:, We both will make it:hugs:, God may not be there when we want him to be, but he does show up on time, when he feels the time is right even though we may think the time is now. Hang in there with me girl:hugs:we will make it together:hugs::hugs: lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you:baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no :dohh: Bloody Witch... I know exactly what you mean i am positive leading up to and ovulation and when the :witch: shows up i get really upset :cry: and i would say it takes me a week or so to pick myself back up!
> 
> Its really hard, and i think it will be worse if i get to December and no good news as it will be just over a year of trying :nope:
> 
> I really hope you are right and we both make it soon, i think we need to be strong for each other, i hope he decides are time is soon for us both...
> 
> I have done another OPK today and nothing and usually i always ovulate on CD 14 but as i was on clomid for 2 cylces it seems to have thrown my cylce out a bit so not sure when ovulation is due :wacko:
> 
> I might invest in a digital opk have you got one? which one have you got? started traking my temp last night too and its gone up a little today so will see...
> 
> :hug: to you too
> 
> Lucy xClick to expand...

Lucy I hope you dont mind me calling you lucy, It so good to hear from you, I hate the:witch:, But anyway this cycle I am going to use softcups, and preseed the softcups are usually used for :witch: and a lot of woman have used these in trying to concieve and got BFP. so I am going to give it a try, I also got the clearblue ovulation test, the ones with the smiley face, If you get a smiley then that is your LH serge and if you get just a circle then you havent reached your LH serge yet, and I am also adding a 81mg baby asprin it helps with blood flow to the cervic and the tubes.,The digital ovulation test are costly, but they do eliminate the questions like is this it? Is that the line? Is that the darkest I am going to get? When am I going to get the dark one? these test eliminate all of those, and less stress. This holiday Is going to be hardfor me I was really hoping to be pregnant or close to having my kittle bunddle of joy, but god is in control not us, he says when. I believe our time is coming I am here for you we are here for each other we will make it:hugs::hugs: stay positive I know it is hard believe me I know. So here is the deal when you are down I will hold you up ,when I am down I will hold you up. and when we are both down we will hold up each other. we will not let one or the other fall.:hugs::hugs::hugs: We will make it lots of :dust::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## lucylou7

Arghhhh that is sooooo sweet of you ! You have your self a deal :friends: 

What are softcups?? i have heard people talk of them but not sure what this is?:wacko: I might look at purchasing Clear Blue OPK then, i might wait and see after this month if no joy then i think i will invest! 

I know what you mean i thought the same by the end of this year i would be PG or close :(

Im still waiting for ovulation :dohh: im on CD 14 and usually get a line on OPK but nothing yet, so i am going to bd every other night to be on the safe side sorry if tmi! ha My OH is feeling a bit down about it now, as he see's me getting down , but like you he says our time will come! Hoefully very soon :happydance:

Speak soon hun 

Lucy x


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Arghhhh that is sooooo sweet of you ! You have your self a deal :friends:
> 
> What are softcups?? i have heard people talk of them but not sure what this is?:wacko: I might look at purchasing Clear Blue OPK then, i might wait and see after this month if no joy then i think i will invest!
> 
> I know what you mean i thought the same by the end of this year i would be PG or close :(
> 
> Im still waiting for ovulation :dohh: im on CD 14 and usually get a line on OPK but nothing yet, so i am going to bd every other night to be on the safe side sorry if tmi! ha My OH is feeling a bit down about it now, as he see's me getting down , but like you he says our time will come! Hoefully very soon :happydance:
> 
> Speak soon hun
> 
> Lucy x

Hi Lucy, the softcups are usually used for your cycle ,you san find them in the sanitary section of the dtore where you get your monthly pads, tampons ect. they are called Instead softcups and you get 14 in a box for about 4.95 good price. some woman have their husband to ejackulate in these and then you incert the softcup, these soft cups put the little:spermy: closer to the cervic, and they have no choice but to go where they need to go:happydance:, or you can do your bedding as you normally would then incert the soft cup, I am going to give it a try this month cant hurt something is bound to work. I am on cycle day 3 of my cycle so I have a little bit before I can start testing for the big O, I usually ovulate anywhere from cycle day 10 and cycle day 12 so we will see. Keep intouch doll we are going to make it:hugs::hugs::friends:lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you and your hubby.


----------



## tiatammy

Lucy I have a thread too, we can talk there also go to search this thread and type in LMP 10/21/11 , 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.:hugs::friends:. talk with you soon, I am on prctically everyday.


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> Lucy I have a thread too, we can talk there also go to search this thread and type in LMP 10/21/11 , 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.:hugs::friends:. talk with you soon, I am on prctically everyday.

Will do hun, i will have a look in a min... Never heard of them before but i am definatly going to look out for them and give them a try thanks !

Well i got a very big fat POSITVE on OPK tonight when i got home so lots of :sex::sex::sex::happydance: ha!

Ive read so much about bedding what is best to Bed on +opk then every day for 3 days or every other day after +opk... I try to mix it up each month and try some thing new... I read the sperm meets egg plan and that says on +opk to bed and then 2 days after miss a day then day after, think i might try that this month hopefully it works :baby:!

It seems forever waiting for ovulation doesnt it, it will be here soon for you hun! Have you read any thing on Duofertility ?? I have read up on it, i know its expensive but i am just looking at all options... im bidding on a clear blue OPK on ebay too so we will see... 

You any plans for weekend? 

Lucy x


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucy I have a thread too, we can talk there also go to search this thread and type in LMP 10/21/11 , 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.:hugs::friends:. talk with you soon, I am on prctically everyday.
> 
> Will do hun, i will have a look in a min... Never heard of them before but i am definatly going to look out for them and give them a try thanks !
> 
> Well i got a very big fat POSITVE on OPK tonight when i got home so lots of :sex::sex::sex::happydance: ha!
> 
> Ive read so much about bedding what is best to Bed on +opk then every day for 3 days or every other day after +opk... I try to mix it up each month and try some thing new... I read the sperm meets egg plan and that says on +opk to bed and then 2 days after miss a day then day after, think i might try that this month hopefully it works :baby:!
> 
> It seems forever waiting for ovulation doesnt it, it will be here soon for you hun! Have you read any thing on Duofertility ?? I have read up on it, i know its expensive but i am just looking at all options... im bidding on a clear blue OPK on ebay too so we will see...
> 
> You any plans for weekend?
> 
> Lucy xClick to expand...

Hi lucy ,and yes it does seem forever waiting on the big O, well I am on cycle day 4 still have just a bit more days for me, but it will be here soon:happydance: As far as the bedding with a pos. OPK yes you are to bed the day of the Positive and 3 days after one more day after that just in case you ovulate late, if hubby has a low sperm count is to be every other day,but make sure u bed the day of the positive OPK.What is the duofertility? I dont knoe a thing about it sweetheart. This weekend doing alot of needed work around the house, church sunday and a thanksgiving dinner at church sunday evening. hope my words finds you well and happy.what did you do this weekend? talk with you soon doll. Wishing you lots of :dust::dust::dust:and :happydance::friends::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucy I have a thread too, we can talk there also go to search this thread and type in LMP 10/21/11 , 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.:hugs::friends:. talk with you soon, I am on prctically everyday.
> 
> Will do hun, i will have a look in a min... Never heard of them before but i am definatly going to look out for them and give them a try thanks !
> 
> Well i got a very big fat POSITVE on OPK tonight when i got home so lots of :sex::sex::sex::happydance: ha!
> 
> Ive read so much about bedding what is best to Bed on +opk then every day for 3 days or every other day after +opk... I try to mix it up each month and try some thing new... I read the sperm meets egg plan and that says on +opk to bed and then 2 days after miss a day then day after, think i might try that this month hopefully it works :baby:!
> 
> It seems forever waiting for ovulation doesnt it, it will be here soon for you hun! Have you read any thing on Duofertility ?? I have read up on it, i know its expensive but i am just looking at all options... im bidding on a clear blue OPK on ebay too so we will see...
> 
> You any plans for weekend?
> 
> Lucy xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi lucy ,and yes it does seem forever waiting on the big O, well I am on cycle day 4 still have just a bit more days for me, but it will be here soon:happydance: As far as the bedding with a pos. OPK yes you are to bed the day of the Positive and 3 days after one more day after that just in case you ovulate late, if hubby has a low sperm count is to be every other day,but make sure u bed the day of the positive OPK.What is the duofertility? I dont knoe a thing about it sweetheart. This weekend doing alot of needed work around the house, church sunday and a thanksgiving dinner at church sunday evening. hope my words finds you well and happy.what did you do this weekend? talk with you soon doll. Wishing you lots of :dust::dust::dust:and :happydance::friends::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...


Glad you said that as that is what i have done! Bed day of pos OPK, then we are going to do the 3 days after then mis a day then bed, i also red this on a site so this month this is what we are going for! Hopefully AF will never arrive ! :happydance:

Duofertility its a monitor that you wear and its meant to track every thing wholst TTC, like i say its really expensive but if you dont get pregnant in 1 year it guarantee's your money back! its just a thought, i keep weighing up my options but hopefully wont have to !!

We had a nice chilled weekend, we decided not to drink for a month to see if that helps any, so went out for a nice meal on saturday went out with the horse this weekend, took her to the beach so that was nice, was a little cold but thats england for you! ha 

Happy thanks giving hope you have had a nice weekend

:hugs::hugs::dust:

Happy Thnanks giving, hope you have had a nice weekend...


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucy I have a thread too, we can talk there also go to search this thread and type in LMP 10/21/11 , 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.:hugs::friends:. talk with you soon, I am on prctically everyday.
> 
> Will do hun, i will have a look in a min... Never heard of them before but i am definatly going to look out for them and give them a try thanks !
> 
> Well i got a very big fat POSITVE on OPK tonight when i got home so lots of :sex::sex::sex::happydance: ha!
> 
> Ive read so much about bedding what is best to Bed on +opk then every day for 3 days or every other day after +opk... I try to mix it up each month and try some thing new... I read the sperm meets egg plan and that says on +opk to bed and then 2 days after miss a day then day after, think i might try that this month hopefully it works :baby:!
> 
> It seems forever waiting for ovulation doesnt it, it will be here soon for you hun! Have you read any thing on Duofertility ?? I have read up on it, i know its expensive but i am just looking at all options... im bidding on a clear blue OPK on ebay too so we will see...
> 
> You any plans for weekend?
> 
> Lucy xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi lucy ,and yes it does seem forever waiting on the big O, well I am on cycle day 4 still have just a bit more days for me, but it will be here soon:happydance: As far as the bedding with a pos. OPK yes you are to bed the day of the Positive and 3 days after one more day after that just in case you ovulate late, if hubby has a low sperm count is to be every other day,but make sure u bed the day of the positive OPK.What is the duofertility? I dont knoe a thing about it sweetheart. This weekend doing alot of needed work around the house, church sunday and a thanksgiving dinner at church sunday evening. hope my words finds you well and happy.what did you do this weekend? talk with you soon doll. Wishing you lots of :dust::dust::dust:and :happydance::friends::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you said that as that is what i have done! Bed day of pos OPK, then we are going to do the 3 days after then mis a day then bed, i also red this on a site so this month this is what we are going for! Hopefully AF will never arrive ! :happydance:
> 
> Duofertility its a monitor that you wear and its meant to track every thing wholst TTC, like i say its really expensive but if you dont get pregnant in 1 year it guarantee's your money back! its just a thought, i keep weighing up my options but hopefully wont have to !!
> 
> We had a nice chilled weekend, we decided not to drink for a month to see if that helps any, so went out for a nice meal on saturday went out with the horse this weekend, took her to the beach so that was nice, was a little cold but thats england for you! ha
> 
> Happy thanks giving hope you have had a nice weekend
> 
> :hugs::hugs::dust:
> 
> Happy Thnanks giving, hope you have had a nice weekend...Click to expand...

Hi lucy England Wow you are a long ways from me I live in morgantown West Virginia, and it was cold here. You have horses I lovr horses:flower: They are my favorite animal. So glad you had a wonderful weekend,and do hope the monitor helps you concieve sweetgeart ,Like I said somethings bound to help us both concieve our little bunddle of joy:baby:.We had a great Thanksgining dinner at church. We will be going to my mother inlaws for thanksgiving we normally do every year. I just dread it right now because everyone asking weather we have concieved yet, it is so hard to have to tell them no:cry::cry:. I wish you tons of happiness and love for the up coming holidays sweets.:hugs::hugs: talk with you real soon keep intouch. lots of :dust::dust::friends: As for me the withch is gone for this month now thw countdown starts:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Hun, yes a little far away then ! ha ha 

I haven't bought the monitor yet was just looking into it as an option going to wait until next year and see where we are at then possibly buy... we will see! Yes i have a horse, had horses all my laugh love animals in general, but horses are my fav they are so much fun! We have a horse, dog and cat! ha 

I know exactly what you mean! every one asks us too... we haven't told any one that we are TTC just because we would probably get more questions than we currently get! How about you do people know you are TTC?

Its been extra hard this month as we have not been drinking so used lots of excuses ha ha! Hope you have had a nice time with your family! Glad the witch has gone for you and your count down is on!

Im on the wait now... hate the waiting part just want to know NOW! ha ha 

Speak soon 

Lucy


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Hun, yes a little far away then ! ha ha
> 
> I haven't bought the monitor yet was just looking into it as an option going to wait until next year and see where we are at then possibly buy... we will see! Yes i have a horse, had horses all my laugh love animals in general, but horses are my fav they are so much fun! We have a horse, dog and cat! ha
> 
> I know exactly what you mean! every one asks us too... we haven't told any one that we are TTC just because we would probably get more questions than we currently get! How about you do people know you are TTC?
> 
> Its been extra hard this month as we have not been drinking so used lots of excuses ha ha! Hope you have had a nice time with your family! Glad the witch has gone for you and your count down is on!
> 
> Im on the wait now... hate the waiting part just want to know NOW! ha ha
> 
> Speak soon
> 
> Lucy

Hi sweetheart had a wonderful time with family I hope you did too. Yes alot of people know we are trying to concieve, so you can imagine the questions, wish we wouldnt had said anything. I am now on cycle day 10 havent got a positive OPK yet maybe tonight or tomm. Usually I get one anwhere between cycle day 10, 11 or 12 so its coming:happydance::happydance:Husband and I still:sex:last night and plan on the next 3 days. I hope this will be my christmas gift of a BFP that would be so wonderful:thumbup:. How is everything with you? I know the wait is unbearing sometimes. Husband and I also used the softcups this time and plan on using them for the next couple of :sex: sessions. It would be great if they work, heard alot of good things about them. I have 2 dogs thats it she just had pups last month, the male is a cockerspaniel and the female is a poodle, shes my baby the male is my husbands, I love puppies, but could not wait til they went to their new homes:happydance::happydance:The weather here is actually nice for a change 65 and sunny very nice. How is the weather there? Praying for our BFP:baby::baby: Talk with you soon sweetheart lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you and your hubby:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Hun, 

Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:

So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!

All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!! 

Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha

Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:
> 
> So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!
> 
> All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!!
> 
> Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha
> 
> Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:

HI lucy great to hear from you. I got my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and we beded on cycle days 8, 10,11,and 12 so I quess we will see. The weather here has been ok I quess some rain then sunshine,but cold, I dont care much for the cold ay all love to have warm weather all year long if I had anything to do with it. I am 10 days past ovulation no signs of symptoms of a possible BFP:cry::cry:,I do hope this finds you and your hubby happy healthy and closer to a BFP. lots :hugs::hugs:sweetheart talk to you soon:dust::dust::friends::friends:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:
> 
> So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!
> 
> All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!!
> 
> Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha
> 
> Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> HI lucy great to hear from you. I got my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and we beded on cycle days 8, 10,11,and 12 so I quess we will see. The weather here has been ok I quess some rain then sunshine,but cold, I dont care much for the cold ay all love to have warm weather all year long if I had anything to do with it. I am 10 days past ovulation no signs of symptoms of a possible BFP:cry::cry:,I do hope this finds you and your hubby happy healthy and closer to a BFP. lots :hugs::hugs:sweetheart talk to you soon:dust::dust::friends::friends:Click to expand...



Hey huni! Oh i have every thing crossed for you hun!! I got really down as AF arrived on Firday i was sooo upset and really down as this month will have been a year so very upset, but OH took me out on Saturday and proposed!!! So we are engaged!!!! yey!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


So I have been on a rollercoaster ride!! Im now thinking positive and focusing on AF going away and ovulation arriving!! 

So any signs for you yet? hope we get some good christmas news!! 

Lots of :dust::dust: for us both xx


----------



## Angel073

Hey lucylu :) I will be 31 this month and also been trying to conceive for months. All my best friends are pregnant too i totally understand! I'll be your buddie! Where are u at in cycle?


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:
> 
> So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!
> 
> All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!!
> 
> Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha
> 
> Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> HI lucy great to hear from you. I got my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and we beded on cycle days 8, 10,11,and 12 so I quess we will see. The weather here has been ok I quess some rain then sunshine,but cold, I dont care much for the cold ay all love to have warm weather all year long if I had anything to do with it. I am 10 days past ovulation no signs of symptoms of a possible BFP:cry::cry:,I do hope this finds you and your hubby happy healthy and closer to a BFP. lots :hugs::hugs:sweetheart talk to you soon:dust::dust::friends::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey huni! Oh i have every thing crossed for you hun!! I got really down as AF arrived on Firday i was sooo upset and really down as this month will have been a year so very upset, but OH took me out on Saturday and proposed!!! So we are engaged!!!! yey!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I have been on a rollercoaster ride!! Im now thinking positive and focusing on AF going away and ovulation arriving!!
> 
> So any signs for you yet? hope we get some good christmas news!!
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust: for us both xxClick to expand...

Hi lucy first of all congrads on your encagement:happydance::happydance:
I wish you lots of love and happiness,and a bond that will join you 2 together forever.and many happy years together.As for me I believe AF is getting ready to show her ugly face temps are dropping and mine is due this friday. I am getting so depressed:cry::cry:. I feelbut it is so hard I am loosing hope, and I dont want to do that,but it is getting harder,and harder with each passing month:cry::cry: I do know I cant give up right:thumbup:,But I am sure you understand how I feel,I do appreaciate having you to talk to. Thank you so very much, TRY AGAIN AFTER THIS ONE:thumbup::hugs: Talk again soon and keep you updated.Lots of :dust::dust: to you and your fiance:wedding::xmas4::friends:


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:
> 
> So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!
> 
> All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!!
> 
> Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha
> 
> Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> HI lucy great to hear from you. I got my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and we beded on cycle days 8, 10,11,and 12 so I quess we will see. The weather here has been ok I quess some rain then sunshine,but cold, I dont care much for the cold ay all love to have warm weather all year long if I had anything to do with it. I am 10 days past ovulation no signs of symptoms of a possible BFP:cry::cry:,I do hope this finds you and your hubby happy healthy and closer to a BFP. lots :hugs::hugs:sweetheart talk to you soon:dust::dust::friends::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey huni! Oh i have every thing crossed for you hun!! I got really down as AF arrived on Firday i was sooo upset and really down as this month will have been a year so very upset, but OH took me out on Saturday and proposed!!! So we are engaged!!!! yey!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I have been on a rollercoaster ride!! Im now thinking positive and focusing on AF going away and ovulation arriving!!
> 
> So any signs for you yet? hope we get some good christmas news!!
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust: for us both xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi lucy first of all congrads on your encagement:happydance::happydance:
> I wish you lots of love and happiness,and a bond that will join you 2 together forever.and many happy years together.As for me I believe AF is getting ready to show her ugly face temps are dropping and mine is due this friday. I am getting so depressed:cry::cry:. I feelbut it is so hard I am loosing hope, and I dont want to do that,but it is getting harder,and harder with each passing month:cry::cry: I do know I cant give up right:thumbup:,But I am sure you understand how I feel,I do appreaciate having you to talk to. Thank you so very much, TRY AGAIN AFTER THIS ONE:thumbup::hugs: Talk again soon and keep you updated.Lots of :dust::dust: to you and your fiance:wedding::xmas4::friends:Click to expand...

OOOOH LUCY JUST GOT A CALL FROM HUBBY JUST AS I WAS SUBITING THIS TO YOU HE HAS TO HAVE SOME MORE TEST DONE HE MAY BE DIABETIC. TEST LEVEL CAME BACK ON THE HIGH SIDE,:cry::cry:WHAT NEXT:cry::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Angel073 said:


> Hey lucylu :) I will be 31 this month and also been trying to conceive for months. All my best friends are pregnant too i totally understand! I'll be your buddie! Where are u at in cycle?

Hey Angel, 

Its rubbish isin't it!! Im on CD 9 so going to start :sex::sex::sex:from tomorrow... he he how about you hun? how long have you been trying? 

Lucy


----------



## lucylou7

:witch::witch:


tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:
> 
> So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!
> 
> All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!!
> 
> Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha
> 
> Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> HI lucy great to hear from you. I got my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and we beded on cycle days 8, 10,11,and 12 so I quess we will see. The weather here has been ok I quess some rain then sunshine,but cold, I dont care much for the cold ay all love to have warm weather all year long if I had anything to do with it. I am 10 days past ovulation no signs of symptoms of a possible BFP:cry::cry:,I do hope this finds you and your hubby happy healthy and closer to a BFP. lots :hugs::hugs:sweetheart talk to you soon:dust::dust::friends::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey huni! Oh i have every thing crossed for you hun!! I got really down as AF arrived on Firday i was sooo upset and really down as this month will have been a year so very upset, but OH took me out on Saturday and proposed!!! So we are engaged!!!! yey!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I have been on a rollercoaster ride!! Im now thinking positive and focusing on AF going away and ovulation arriving!!
> 
> So any signs for you yet? hope we get some good christmas news!!
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust: for us both xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi lucy first of all congrads on your encagement:happydance::happydance:
> I wish you lots of love and happiness,and a bond that will join you 2 together forever.and many happy years together.As for me I believe AF is getting ready to show her ugly face temps are dropping and mine is due this friday. I am getting so depressed:cry::cry:. I feelbut it is so hard I am loosing hope, and I dont want to do that,but it is getting harder,and harder with each passing month:cry::cry: I do know I cant give up right:thumbup:,But I am sure you understand how I feel,I do appreaciate having you to talk to. Thank you so very much, TRY AGAIN AFTER THIS ONE:thumbup::hugs: Talk again soon and keep you updated.Lots of :dust::dust: to you and your fiance:wedding::xmas4::friends:Click to expand...

Thanks huni!! im soooooooooo happy just need a little one and we will be complete!!:happydance::happydance:

So has the :witch: arrived!! bloody cow!!! dont be down we have to be strong for each other it will be our turn huni!!! I know what you mean it does get harder each month but it will be extra special when our little one arrives!!

So what have they said about your hubby hun, could that be effecting any thing or not? hope he is ok x

Well this month is our month i have decided!!! :hugs::hugs:

speak soon huni 

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> :witch::witch:
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yes i can imagine as we get a million questions and no one knows ! So i can imagine what its like when people know, must be a nightmare hun!:wacko:
> 
> So have you got your positive OPK yet? hope so :happydance: then lots of :sex::sex::sex: for you ! I really hope that we both get our BFP for christmas that would be amazing wouln't it what a great christmas present for us both :xmas6:!
> 
> All is good with me thanks, AF is due this saturday so i am trying not to think about it coming and hopefully it wont!!
> 
> Arghh i love all animals, i would have found it hard to sell all pups, i would have wanted to keep one for sure! The weather here is totally rubbish, rain rain rain! oh and gail force winds aswell, so as you can imagine its not that nice going to the stables in this weather! ha ha
> 
> Keep me posted hope you got your Positive OPK!!! Lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> HI lucy great to hear from you. I got my positive OPK on cycle day 11 and we beded on cycle days 8, 10,11,and 12 so I quess we will see. The weather here has been ok I quess some rain then sunshine,but cold, I dont care much for the cold ay all love to have warm weather all year long if I had anything to do with it. I am 10 days past ovulation no signs of symptoms of a possible BFP:cry::cry:,I do hope this finds you and your hubby happy healthy and closer to a BFP. lots :hugs::hugs:sweetheart talk to you soon:dust::dust::friends::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey huni! Oh i have every thing crossed for you hun!! I got really down as AF arrived on Firday i was sooo upset and really down as this month will have been a year so very upset, but OH took me out on Saturday and proposed!!! So we are engaged!!!! yey!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I have been on a rollercoaster ride!! Im now thinking positive and focusing on AF going away and ovulation arriving!!
> 
> So any signs for you yet? hope we get some good christmas news!!
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust: for us both xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi lucy first of all congrads on your encagement:happydance::happydance:
> I wish you lots of love and happiness,and a bond that will join you 2 together forever.and many happy years together.As for me I believe AF is getting ready to show her ugly face temps are dropping and mine is due this friday. I am getting so depressed:cry::cry:. I feelbut it is so hard I am loosing hope, and I dont want to do that,but it is getting harder,and harder with each passing month:cry::cry: I do know I cant give up right:thumbup:,But I am sure you understand how I feel,I do appreaciate having you to talk to. Thank you so very much, TRY AGAIN AFTER THIS ONE:thumbup::hugs: Talk again soon and keep you updated.Lots of :dust::dust: to you and your fiance:wedding::xmas4::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks huni!! im soooooooooo happy just need a little one and we will be complete!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So has the :witch: arrived!! bloody cow!!! dont be down we have to be strong for each other it will be our turn huni!!! I know what you mean it does get harder each month but it will be extra special when our little one arrives!!
> 
> So what have they said about your hubby hun, could that be effecting any thing or not? hope he is ok x
> 
> Well this month is our month i have decided!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> speak soon huni
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...

Hi sweetheart sorry it has been awhile since I have been on was at the hospital with my dad he was having irregular heart rate called A- Fibs Atrial fibulation he has a blockage at the lower part of his heart cant put a stent in because of his kidneys the stress of the sergery could shut down his kidneys completely, so trying to control the irregular heart beats with meds, and he is at risk for a heart attack or stroke, so it has really been stressful this month, dad is home he has to take it easy from now on, as for hubby he hasnt went for another sugar test yet,waiting for sceduleing of appt. Well as for me AF has not arrived yet, so I am hoping this is it for me,:thumbup:, hoping it is not the stress holding it off, have not taken a test yet either, I am giving it a couple more days, no symptoms of it coming either. I usually get AF anywhere between day 26 to day 28 and we are on day29, so keep me in your prayers this is it.:hugs:It will be a wonderful christmas gift, Do hope our turn is right around the corner, I have been getting like a vibrating type feeling in my lower pelvis, not sure what that could be:nope::shrug:I quess only time will tell, talk with you soon sweetheart lots of :dust::dust::dust:to you and your hubby:hugs::friends:


----------



## tiatammy

Well lucy I am off to december the withch came today:cry::cry: I am so frustrated, angry and down once again, I dont know what else to do, It is getting more and more hurtful each month that goes by:cry::cry: How are you doing lucy? Do hope this finds you healthy happy and much love for you and your hubby.Talk with you soon :hugs: sending you and your hubby lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::friends:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> Well lucy I am off to december the withch came today:cry::cry: I am so frustrated, angry and down once again, I dont know what else to do, It is getting more and more hurtful each month that goes by:cry::cry: How are you doing lucy? Do hope this finds you healthy happy and much love for you and your hubby.Talk with you soon :hugs: sending you and your hubby lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::friends:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry the witch came!! its awful when she shows her ugly face! we have to stay strong hun! are you going back to the doctors at all? i am going back to the doctors in Janurary to see what our next steps are i hope we get some good news! I have decidced not to do any opks this month and just to try to hopefully not stress my self out im on CD 14 at the mo so we will see...

Im so sorry to hear about your dad, i hope he gets better soon hun, have they said what they are doing next ? big hugs! 

thinking of you hun :hugs:

Lucy xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well lucy I am off to december the withch came today:cry::cry: I am so frustrated, angry and down once again, I dont know what else to do, It is getting more and more hurtful each month that goes by:cry::cry: How are you doing lucy? Do hope this finds you healthy happy and much love for you and your hubby.Talk with you soon :hugs: sending you and your hubby lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::friends:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry the witch came!! its awful when she shows her ugly face! we have to stay strong hun! are you going back to the doctors at all? i am going back to the doctors in Janurary to see what our next steps are i hope we get some good news! I have decidced not to do any opks this month and just to try to hopefully not stress my self out im on CD 14 at the mo so we will see...
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about your dad, i hope he gets better soon hun, have they said what they are doing next ? big hugs!
> 
> thinking of you hun :hugs:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...

Hi sweetie, In a little better spirits, Doc. is ordering sperm anaysis for hubby, for monday so I do hope it comes back good, If it doesnt dont know what the next step is we will have to see after his test, as for dad so far he is doing a little better, keeping him on meds to control his heart rate, I really dont want anything to happen to my dad, I want him to be around for the baby, My mom died of lugarettes disease in 96 and my daughter was born in 92 so she wasnt around long to be apart of her life so it has been hard, my daughter is now 19 , but she doesnt remember much about her, you know you want your children to really know their grandparents. Thankyou so much for your words they mean more than what you know:hugs::cry::hugs::friends::hug::dust::dust: I am on cycle day 4 so I have a bit of time yet, but hopfully I concieve because my fertile period is 22nd,23rd,24th,25th,and the 26th. that would be a wonderful chrismas gift. so what is tour plans for the holidays?:xmas4::xmas9:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well lucy I am off to december the withch came today:cry::cry: I am so frustrated, angry and down once again, I dont know what else to do, It is getting more and more hurtful each month that goes by:cry::cry: How are you doing lucy? Do hope this finds you healthy happy and much love for you and your hubby.Talk with you soon :hugs: sending you and your hubby lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::friends:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry the witch came!! its awful when she shows her ugly face! we have to stay strong hun! are you going back to the doctors at all? i am going back to the doctors in Janurary to see what our next steps are i hope we get some good news! I have decidced not to do any opks this month and just to try to hopefully not stress my self out im on CD 14 at the mo so we will see...
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about your dad, i hope he gets better soon hun, have they said what they are doing next ? big hugs!
> 
> thinking of you hun :hugs:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie, In a little better spirits, Doc. is ordering sperm anaysis for hubby, for monday so I do hope it comes back good, If it doesnt dont know what the next step is we will have to see after his test, as for dad so far he is doing a little better, keeping him on meds to control his heart rate, I really dont want anything to happen to my dad, I want him to be around for the baby, My mom died of lugarettes disease in 96 and my daughter was born in 92 so she wasnt around long to be apart of her life so it has been hard, my daughter is now 19 , but she doesnt remember much about her, you know you want your children to really know their grandparents. Thankyou so much for your words they mean more than what you know:hugs::cry::hugs::friends::hug::dust::dust: I am on cycle day 4 so I have a bit of time yet, but hopfully I concieve because my fertile period is 22nd,23rd,24th,25th,and the 26th. that would be a wonderful chrismas gift. so what is tour plans for the holidays?:xmas4::xmas9:Click to expand...

Oh i hope every thing comes back ok, my OH had that done and all was ok, its strange really as i wanted it to come back ok but on the other hand i feel that i dont have any thing to blame which some times seems a little hard... Keep me posted i hope all is ok :hugs:

I hope that the meds help your dad hun! i know what you mean its nice to have your grandparents around i am sure your dad will be fine and he will see your little miracle! :baby:

Well im on CD 16 so i think O has been and gone i have been BD every other night, but this month i decided no OPKs and no obsession just sex! So we will see! 

I am seeing my doctor for a chat and catch up 29 december and specialist in January to discuss what next i just want to know why its not happening :wacko:

Holidays we are having all the family round so should be nice, had a few christmas do's recently so i need time to chill now! ha ha 

What about you ? any thing nice! lots of bedding :sex::sex:for you over Christams holidays then! :xmas9:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well lucy I am off to december the withch came today:cry::cry: I am so frustrated, angry and down once again, I dont know what else to do, It is getting more and more hurtful each month that goes by:cry::cry: How are you doing lucy? Do hope this finds you healthy happy and much love for you and your hubby.Talk with you soon :hugs: sending you and your hubby lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::friends:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry the witch came!! its awful when she shows her ugly face! we have to stay strong hun! are you going back to the doctors at all? i am going back to the doctors in Janurary to see what our next steps are i hope we get some good news! I have decidced not to do any opks this month and just to try to hopefully not stress my self out im on CD 14 at the mo so we will see...
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about your dad, i hope he gets better soon hun, have they said what they are doing next ? big hugs!
> 
> thinking of you hun :hugs:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie, In a little better spirits, Doc. is ordering sperm anaysis for hubby, for monday so I do hope it comes back good, If it doesnt dont know what the next step is we will have to see after his test, as for dad so far he is doing a little better, keeping him on meds to control his heart rate, I really dont want anything to happen to my dad, I want him to be around for the baby, My mom died of lugarettes disease in 96 and my daughter was born in 92 so she wasnt around long to be apart of her life so it has been hard, my daughter is now 19 , but she doesnt remember much about her, you know you want your children to really know their grandparents. Thankyou so much for your words they mean more than what you know:hugs::cry::hugs::friends::hug::dust::dust: I am on cycle day 4 so I have a bit of time yet, but hopfully I concieve because my fertile period is 22nd,23rd,24th,25th,and the 26th. that would be a wonderful chrismas gift. so what is tour plans for the holidays?:xmas4::xmas9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i hope every thing comes back ok, my OH had that done and all was ok, its strange really as i wanted it to come back ok but on the other hand i feel that i dont have any thing to blame which some times seems a little hard... Keep me posted i hope all is ok :hugs:
> 
> I hope that the meds help your dad hun! i know what you mean its nice to have your grandparents around i am sure your dad will be fine and he will see your little miracle! :baby:
> 
> Well im on CD 16 so i think O has been and gone i have been BD every other night, but this month i decided no OPKs and no obsession just sex! So we will see!
> 
> I am seeing my doctor for a chat and catch up 29 december and specialist in January to discuss what next i just want to know why its not happening :wacko:
> 
> Holidays we are having all the family round so should be nice, had a few christmas do's recently so i need time to chill now! ha ha
> 
> What about you ? any thing nice! lots of bedding :sex::sex:for you over Christams holidays then! :xmas9:Click to expand...

Hi sweetie yes lots of bedding for me, but it is going to be cutting it close, because he has to refrain for 3 days for the spern anaysis. so I quess we will see. he is to do this thursday and then we have to wait for the results, I am on pins and needles about this and praying so hard it comes back ok. As for me have not done anything exciting just trying to rest and relax, with dad coming out of the hospital, and then hubby having alot of testing done it really is draining me emotionally and physically, so really just trying to rest. looking forward to christmas though being around famiy, just hope there is not alot of questions about the ttc thing, if you know what I mean, I dont want my mood to get down for the holidays. hope this finds you well, happy and healthy:hugs::test::test::dust::dust::friends::xmas9::xmas6::xmas4::xmas3:


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well lucy I am off to december the withch came today:cry::cry: I am so frustrated, angry and down once again, I dont know what else to do, It is getting more and more hurtful each month that goes by:cry::cry: How are you doing lucy? Do hope this finds you healthy happy and much love for you and your hubby.Talk with you soon :hugs: sending you and your hubby lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::friends:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry the witch came!! its awful when she shows her ugly face! we have to stay strong hun! are you going back to the doctors at all? i am going back to the doctors in Janurary to see what our next steps are i hope we get some good news! I have decidced not to do any opks this month and just to try to hopefully not stress my self out im on CD 14 at the mo so we will see...
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about your dad, i hope he gets better soon hun, have they said what they are doing next ? big hugs!
> 
> thinking of you hun :hugs:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie, In a little better spirits, Doc. is ordering sperm anaysis for hubby, for monday so I do hope it comes back good, If it doesnt dont know what the next step is we will have to see after his test, as for dad so far he is doing a little better, keeping him on meds to control his heart rate, I really dont want anything to happen to my dad, I want him to be around for the baby, My mom died of lugarettes disease in 96 and my daughter was born in 92 so she wasnt around long to be apart of her life so it has been hard, my daughter is now 19 , but she doesnt remember much about her, you know you want your children to really know their grandparents. Thankyou so much for your words they mean more than what you know:hugs::cry::hugs::friends::hug::dust::dust: I am on cycle day 4 so I have a bit of time yet, but hopfully I concieve because my fertile period is 22nd,23rd,24th,25th,and the 26th. that would be a wonderful chrismas gift. so what is tour plans for the holidays?:xmas4::xmas9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i hope every thing comes back ok, my OH had that done and all was ok, its strange really as i wanted it to come back ok but on the other hand i feel that i dont have any thing to blame which some times seems a little hard... Keep me posted i hope all is ok :hugs:
> 
> I hope that the meds help your dad hun! i know what you mean its nice to have your grandparents around i am sure your dad will be fine and he will see your little miracle! :baby:
> 
> Well im on CD 16 so i think O has been and gone i have been BD every other night, but this month i decided no OPKs and no obsession just sex! So we will see!
> 
> I am seeing my doctor for a chat and catch up 29 december and specialist in January to discuss what next i just want to know why its not happening :wacko:
> 
> Holidays we are having all the family round so should be nice, had a few christmas do's recently so i need time to chill now! ha ha
> 
> What about you ? any thing nice! lots of bedding :sex::sex:for you over Christams holidays then! :xmas9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie yes lots of bedding for me, but it is going to be cutting it close, because he has to refrain for 3 days for the spern anaysis. so I quess we will see. he is to do this thursday and then we have to wait for the results, I am on pins and needles about this and praying so hard it comes back ok. As for me have not done anything exciting just trying to rest and relax, with dad coming out of the hospital, and then hubby having alot of testing done it really is draining me emotionally and physically, so really just trying to rest. looking forward to christmas though being around famiy, just hope there is not alot of questions about the ttc thing, if you know what I mean, I dont want my mood to get down for the holidays. hope this finds you well, happy and healthy:hugs::test::test::dust::dust::friends::xmas9::xmas6::xmas4::xmas3:Click to expand...

lucylou7 I do hope you are ok havent heard from you in awhile, please let me know you are ok.:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey huni im here.... you ok? sorry i have not been on for a while our internet has been down and its been hard to get any one out to fix it!!! glad to know you care though hun!!

So have you got results back yet from your OH? is every thing ok? what CD are you on? Im on CD 26 so AF should be here CD 28/29 i really hope she does not show her face though!! Have you done lots of Bedding or as much as you could? Im off to see the doc tomorrow to discuss whats next if its not my turn this month :-( really hope its both our turn this month though!! 

Hows your dad now? Have you had a nice Christmas? did you get some nice pressies?

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey huni im here.... you ok? sorry i have not been on for a while our internet has been down and its been hard to get any one out to fix it!!! glad to know you care though hun!!
> 
> So have you got results back yet from your OH? is every thing ok? what CD are you on? Im on CD 26 so AF should be here CD 28/29 i really hope she does not show her face though!! Have you done lots of Bedding or as much as you could? Im off to see the doc tomorrow to discuss whats next if its not my turn this month :-( really hope its both our turn this month though!!
> 
> Hows your dad now? Have you had a nice Christmas? did you get some nice pressies?
> 
> Lucy x[/QUOTE Lucylou7 I am soooo glad to hear from you and you are ok, so far my dad is doing well thankyou for asking, as for hubbies test he has to go through a 2hr. gloucose test now to make sure he is not diabetic, and he has to do his sa on friday, did some bedding but not as much as I would of liked to :haha::haha: because he had this sa to do, I am as of right now on cd 15 so I am in my 2ww . I didnt use the OPKs this month but I do know I have been getting positives on either cd 10,11,0r 12, and we did bed on cd 10,11 and 15, do hope that was enough, but with my luck :shrug: I quess we will have to wait and see. My christmas was very nice, hubby got me my mickey mouse anniversarry clock I like mickey, a bath set , and a car charger for my cell phone, jewlry, clothes, perfume, it was nice how was yours? hope this finds you happy and healthy. sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:


----------



## lucylou7

:dust::dust:


tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni im here.... you ok? sorry i have not been on for a while our internet has been down and its been hard to get any one out to fix it!!! glad to know you care though hun!!
> 
> So have you got results back yet from your OH? is every thing ok? what CD are you on? Im on CD 26 so AF should be here CD 28/29 i really hope she does not show her face though!! Have you done lots of Bedding or as much as you could? Im off to see the doc tomorrow to discuss whats next if its not my turn this month :-( really hope its both our turn this month though!!
> 
> Hows your dad now? Have you had a nice Christmas? did you get some nice pressies?
> 
> Lucy x[/QUOTE Lucylou7 I am soooo glad to hear from you and you are ok, so far my dad is doing well thankyou for asking, as for hubbies test he has to go through a 2hr. gloucose test now to make sure he is not diabetic, and he has to do his sa on friday, did some bedding but not as much as I would of liked to :haha::haha: because he had this sa to do, I am as of right now on cd 15 so I am in my 2ww . I didnt use the OPKs this month but I do know I have been getting positives on either cd 10,11,0r 12, and we did bed on cd 10,11 and 15, do hope that was enough, but with my luck :shrug: I quess we will have to wait and see. My christmas was very nice, hubby got me my mickey mouse anniversarry clock I like mickey, a bath set , and a car charger for my cell phone, jewlry, clothes, perfume, it was nice how was yours? hope this finds you happy and healthy. sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhh well i hope all comes back ok with OH, keep me posted! glad your dad is doing well too :thumbup:
> 
> Well AF is due tomorrow or next day and i have the dreaded cramps! :nope:
> 
> Well seen doctor today, and she said we are doing every thing right and just to keep going, i told here we are back at the hospital in Jan and she just told me to write all questions down so i dont forget to ask any thing, it might be talking about IVF next but we will see what they say! :shrug:
> 
> My Christmas was lovley too OH and my mum spoilt me ! got some new GHDs, camera, perfume, PJs, smellys cloths earings lots of nice things! :happydance:
> 
> Well lots of :dust::dust: for us, and i hope both our AF stay away!
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni im here.... you ok? sorry i have not been on for a while our internet has been down and its been hard to get any one out to fix it!!! glad to know you care though hun!!
> 
> So have you got results back yet from your OH? is every thing ok? what CD are you on? Im on CD 26 so AF should be here CD 28/29 i really hope she does not show her face though!! Have you done lots of Bedding or as much as you could? Im off to see the doc tomorrow to discuss whats next if its not my turn this month :-( really hope its both our turn this month though!!
> 
> Hows your dad now? Have you had a nice Christmas? did you get some nice pressies?
> 
> Lucy x[/QUOTE Lucylou7 I am soooo glad to hear from you and you are ok, so far my dad is doing well thankyou for asking, as for hubbies test he has to go through a 2hr. gloucose test now to make sure he is not diabetic, and he has to do his sa on friday, did some bedding but not as much as I would of liked to :haha::haha: because he had this sa to do, I am as of right now on cd 15 so I am in my 2ww . I didnt use the OPKs this month but I do know I have been getting positives on either cd 10,11,0r 12, and we did bed on cd 10,11 and 15, do hope that was enough, but with my luck :shrug: I quess we will have to wait and see. My christmas was very nice, hubby got me my mickey mouse anniversarry clock I like mickey, a bath set , and a car charger for my cell phone, jewlry, clothes, perfume, it was nice how was yours? hope this finds you happy and healthy. sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhh well i hope all comes back ok with OH, keep me posted! glad your dad is doing well too :thumbup:
> 
> Well AF is due tomorrow or next day and i have the dreaded cramps! :nope:
> 
> Well seen doctor today, and she said we are doing every thing right and just to keep going, i told here we are back at the hospital in Jan and she just told me to write all questions down so i dont forget to ask any thing, it might be talking about IVF next but we will see what they say! :shrug:
> 
> My Christmas was lovley too OH and my mum spoilt me ! got some new GHDs, camera, perfume, PJs, smellys cloths earings lots of nice things! :happydance:
> 
> Well lots of :dust::dust: for us, and i hope both our AF stay away!
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do hope you and hubby concieve on your own if not all is well every little bit will help for that sweet bunddle of joy. natually or IVF doesnt matter honey doesnt change how you get that bunddle of joy just get it right ? thats all that matters, anyway I may have to do the same after hubbies sa comes back, and we have to do that next week, so we will see. It doesnt matter to me I will accept all the help I can get, hee hee, I am just being honest if we need help I will accept what ever the doctors may think is worth a try. Keep me informed sweetie. :hugs::dust::dust::hug::friends:Click to expand...


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni im here.... you ok? sorry i have not been on for a while our internet has been down and its been hard to get any one out to fix it!!! glad to know you care though hun!!
> 
> So have you got results back yet from your OH? is every thing ok? what CD are you on? Im on CD 26 so AF should be here CD 28/29 i really hope she does not show her face though!! Have you done lots of Bedding or as much as you could? Im off to see the doc tomorrow to discuss whats next if its not my turn this month :-( really hope its both our turn this month though!!
> 
> Hows your dad now? Have you had a nice Christmas? did you get some nice pressies?
> 
> Lucy x[/QUOTE Lucylou7 I am soooo glad to hear from you and you are ok, so far my dad is doing well thankyou for asking, as for hubbies test he has to go through a 2hr. gloucose test now to make sure he is not diabetic, and he has to do his sa on friday, did some bedding but not as much as I would of liked to :haha::haha: because he had this sa to do, I am as of right now on cd 15 so I am in my 2ww . I didnt use the OPKs this month but I do know I have been getting positives on either cd 10,11,0r 12, and we did bed on cd 10,11 and 15, do hope that was enough, but with my luck :shrug: I quess we will have to wait and see. My christmas was very nice, hubby got me my mickey mouse anniversarry clock I like mickey, a bath set , and a car charger for my cell phone, jewlry, clothes, perfume, it was nice how was yours? hope this finds you happy and healthy. sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhh well i hope all comes back ok with OH, keep me posted! glad your dad is doing well too :thumbup:
> 
> Well AF is due tomorrow or next day and i have the dreaded cramps! :nope:
> 
> Well seen doctor today, and she said we are doing every thing right and just to keep going, i told here we are back at the hospital in Jan and she just told me to write all questions down so i dont forget to ask any thing, it might be talking about IVF next but we will see what they say! :shrug:
> 
> My Christmas was lovley too OH and my mum spoilt me ! got some new GHDs, camera, perfume, PJs, smellys cloths earings lots of nice things! :happydance:
> 
> Well lots of :dust::dust: for us, and i hope both our AF stay away!
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do hope you and hubby concieve on your own if not all is well every little bit will help for that sweet bunddle of joy. natually or IVF doesnt matter honey doesnt change how you get that bunddle of joy just get it right ? thats all that matters, anyway I may have to do the same after hubbies sa comes back, and we have to do that next week, so we will see. It doesnt matter to me I will accept all the help I can get, hee hee, I am just being honest if we need help I will accept what ever the doctors may think is worth a try. Keep me informed sweetie. :hugs::dust::dust::hug::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey huni
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> So sad... AF came, and to top it off we went out last night our friends who have been trying for 1 month told us they were PG last night :cry: i am so happy for them but at the same time so very sad that its not our turn yet!!
> 
> I just cant get my head round why :wacko: we are doing every thing we should???
> 
> Any why a bit sad and not a great start to 2012 but hopefully this is our year!!
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni im here.... you ok? sorry i have not been on for a while our internet has been down and its been hard to get any one out to fix it!!! glad to know you care though hun!!
> 
> So have you got results back yet from your OH? is every thing ok? what CD are you on? Im on CD 26 so AF should be here CD 28/29 i really hope she does not show her face though!! Have you done lots of Bedding or as much as you could? Im off to see the doc tomorrow to discuss whats next if its not my turn this month :-( really hope its both our turn this month though!!
> 
> Hows your dad now? Have you had a nice Christmas? did you get some nice pressies?
> 
> Lucy x[/QUOTE Lucylou7 I am soooo glad to hear from you and you are ok, so far my dad is doing well thankyou for asking, as for hubbies test he has to go through a 2hr. gloucose test now to make sure he is not diabetic, and he has to do his sa on friday, did some bedding but not as much as I would of liked to :haha::haha: because he had this sa to do, I am as of right now on cd 15 so I am in my 2ww . I didnt use the OPKs this month but I do know I have been getting positives on either cd 10,11,0r 12, and we did bed on cd 10,11 and 15, do hope that was enough, but with my luck :shrug: I quess we will have to wait and see. My christmas was very nice, hubby got me my mickey mouse anniversarry clock I like mickey, a bath set , and a car charger for my cell phone, jewlry, clothes, perfume, it was nice how was yours? hope this finds you happy and healthy. sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhh well i hope all comes back ok with OH, keep me posted! glad your dad is doing well too :thumbup:
> 
> Well AF is due tomorrow or next day and i have the dreaded cramps! :nope:
> 
> Well seen doctor today, and she said we are doing every thing right and just to keep going, i told here we are back at the hospital in Jan and she just told me to write all questions down so i dont forget to ask any thing, it might be talking about IVF next but we will see what they say! :shrug:
> 
> My Christmas was lovley too OH and my mum spoilt me ! got some new GHDs, camera, perfume, PJs, smellys cloths earings lots of nice things! :happydance:
> 
> Well lots of :dust::dust: for us, and i hope both our AF stay away!
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do hope you and hubby concieve on your own if not all is well every little bit will help for that sweet bunddle of joy. natually or IVF doesnt matter honey doesnt change how you get that bunddle of joy just get it right ? thats all that matters, anyway I may have to do the same after hubbies sa comes back, and we have to do that next week, so we will see. It doesnt matter to me I will accept all the help I can get, hee hee, I am just being honest if we need help I will accept what ever the doctors may think is worth a try. Keep me informed sweetie. :hugs::dust::dust::hug::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey huni
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> So sad... AF came, and to top it off we went out last night our friends who have been trying for 1 month told us they were PG last night :cry: i am so happy for them but at the same time so very sad that its not our turn yet!!
> 
> I just cant get my head round why :wacko: we are doing every thing we should???
> 
> Any why a bit sad and not a great start to 2012 but hopefully this is our year!!
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Lucy xxClick to expand...
> 
> lucy I know I felt the same way hoping before this year started that I would of been already pregnant or close to delivery, our time has just got to be right around the corner. You being sad about friends being pregnant is a natural reaction honey we are only human, so it is ok to feel that way honey here is a :hugs:We just need to keep hanging in there and keep believing it is going to happen and have faith sweetie, when it happens it is going to be worth the long wait, I feel it. I will not give up even though at times I feel I want to, all the feelings we are having hun are all normal:hugs::dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks hun, i know i just cant help wishing that it was us that were pregnant, as they have a little one already and i feel really bad for that as i want to be really happy for them i just want it to be us! I am going to try and stay positive and think that 2012 is going to be our year but i dont know how long i can keep it up for i just want to be pregnant!! i know i keep going on and i know i will be ok its just got me really down, im hopeing that the doctors have a good plan for us on 12 Jan, and the waiting list is not that long... hope you are ok, where you up to in your cycle, when are the results back from your OH? 

Much Love 

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Thanks hun, i know i just cant help wishing that it was us that were pregnant, as they have a little one already and i feel really bad for that as i want to be really happy for them i just want it to be us! I am going to try and stay positive and think that 2012 is going to be our year but i dont know how long i can keep it up for i just want to be pregnant!! i know i keep going on and i know i will be ok its just got me really down, im hopeing that the doctors have a good plan for us on 12 Jan, and the waiting list is not that long... hope you are ok, where you up to in your cycle, when are the results back from your OH?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> Lucy xx

HI lucy yes honey stay strong I know it is hard, I am on cycle day 22 and temp has dropped, so exspect AF the 8th or the 9th this month, and off to trying once again, so yes I feel your pain honey we will cry together we are only human, :hugs: Do hope to that the wait list isnt long for you honey, and of course I still have one thing on my side to yet, is IVF so we will see. Hubby is to do more tests next week so we will see with that too, sending lots of love and hugs and confort sweetie. keep intouch always.:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, i know i just cant help wishing that it was us that were pregnant, as they have a little one already and i feel really bad for that as i want to be really happy for them i just want it to be us! I am going to try and stay positive and think that 2012 is going to be our year but i dont know how long i can keep it up for i just want to be pregnant!! i know i keep going on and i know i will be ok its just got me really down, im hopeing that the doctors have a good plan for us on 12 Jan, and the waiting list is not that long... hope you are ok, where you up to in your cycle, when are the results back from your OH?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> Lucy xx
> 
> HI lucy yes honey stay strong I know it is hard, I am on cycle day 22 and temp has dropped, so exspect AF the 8th or the 9th this month, and off to trying once again, so yes I feel your pain honey we will cry together we are only human, :hugs: Do hope to that the wait list isnt long for you honey, and of course I still have one thing on my side to yet, is IVF so we will see. Hubby is to do more tests next week so we will see with that too, sending lots of love and hugs and confort sweetie. keep intouch always.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks huni! hope witch stays away for you !! I know you are one of the few that really understands! its nice for you just to be there hun! :hugs::hugs:

Im writing all my questions down for app next thursday and hoping it goes well i will keep you posted! 

Keep me posted on your OH results too hun! 

lots of :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, i know i just cant help wishing that it was us that were pregnant, as they have a little one already and i feel really bad for that as i want to be really happy for them i just want it to be us! I am going to try and stay positive and think that 2012 is going to be our year but i dont know how long i can keep it up for i just want to be pregnant!! i know i keep going on and i know i will be ok its just got me really down, im hopeing that the doctors have a good plan for us on 12 Jan, and the waiting list is not that long... hope you are ok, where you up to in your cycle, when are the results back from your OH?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> Lucy xx
> 
> HI lucy yes honey stay strong I know it is hard, I am on cycle day 22 and temp has dropped, so exspect AF the 8th or the 9th this month, and off to trying once again, so yes I feel your pain honey we will cry together we are only human, :hugs: Do hope to that the wait list isnt long for you honey, and of course I still have one thing on my side to yet, is IVF so we will see. Hubby is to do more tests next week so we will see with that too, sending lots of love and hugs and confort sweetie. keep intouch always.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks huni! hope witch stays away for you !! I know you are one of the few that really understands! its nice for you just to be there hun! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Im writing all my questions down for app next thursday and hoping it goes well i will keep you posted!
> 
> Keep me posted on your OH results too hun!
> 
> lots of :dust::dust::dust: xxClick to expand...

OH lucy I quess I am off to trying to concieve for january, hubby is due to do his tests next week, so yes I will let you know, I hope things go well for you honey, and let me know I will be praying for you honey.:hugs: friends


----------



## tiatammy

Oh lucy yes off to ttc for january I am so angry :cry:, I was really hoping this month was my month, I seem to be really loosing hope, and I have really been trying to stay positive, today I just dont feel positive at all I quess this is my time to not feel so positive I quess we all go through it, But this is not my positive days. :cry::cry: I do hope you have some good news maybe, it would be great to something good, thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::cry: freiends.


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> Oh lucy yes off to ttc for january I am so angry :cry:, I was really hoping this month was my month, I seem to be really loosing hope, and I have really been trying to stay positive, today I just dont feel positive at all I quess this is my time to not feel so positive I quess we all go through it, But this is not my positive days. :cry::cry: I do hope you have some good news maybe, it would be great to something good, thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::cry: freiends.

Oh huni big hugs...:hugs::hugs::hugs: its so hard for us as we want it so bad but we will get our turn im sure i am on a positive drive at the moment as that is what gets me through and we will together :hugs::hugs:

stay strong huni! i know how hard it is, hope all OH tests come back ok, keep me posted hun.. im at the docs on thursday so will let you know what they say 

keep smiling huni :flower:

Lucy xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Oh lucy yes off to ttc for january I am so angry :cry:, I was really hoping this month was my month, I seem to be really loosing hope, and I have really been trying to stay positive, today I just dont feel positive at all I quess this is my time to not feel so positive I quess we all go through it, But this is not my positive days. :cry::cry: I do hope you have some good news maybe, it would be great to something good, thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::cry: freiends.
> 
> Oh huni big hugs...:hugs::hugs::hugs: its so hard for us as we want it so bad but we will get our turn im sure i am on a positive drive at the moment as that is what gets me through and we will together :hugs::hugs:
> 
> stay strong huni! i know how hard it is, hope all OH tests come back ok, keep me posted hun.. im at the docs on thursday so will let you know what they say
> 
> keep smiling huni :flower:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...

Thanks lucy the words sound good to my ears, fighting to keep the chin up. Please do keep intouch honey, I will on this end. sending lots of thanks and :hugs::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Oh lucy yes off to ttc for january I am so angry :cry:, I was really hoping this month was my month, I seem to be really loosing hope, and I have really been trying to stay positive, today I just dont feel positive at all I quess this is my time to not feel so positive I quess we all go through it, But this is not my positive days. :cry::cry: I do hope you have some good news maybe, it would be great to something good, thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::cry: freiends.
> 
> Oh huni big hugs...:hugs::hugs::hugs: its so hard for us as we want it so bad but we will get our turn im sure i am on a positive drive at the moment as that is what gets me through and we will together :hugs::hugs:
> 
> stay strong huni! i know how hard it is, hope all OH tests come back ok, keep me posted hun.. im at the docs on thursday so will let you know what they say
> 
> keep smiling huni :flower:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lucy the words sound good to my ears, fighting to keep the chin up. Please do keep intouch honey, I will on this end. sending lots of thanks and :hugs::hugs: FRIENDSClick to expand...

Hey huni, hows things? any news? well im on CD 11 so hopefully ovulation is coming soon... really hope this is the month, another one of my friends has just announced they are expecting :nope: i just keep thinking why not us? but my OH says we have to have to stay positive so chin up and carry on we have to hey?!

big hugs lucy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Oh lucy yes off to ttc for january I am so angry :cry:, I was really hoping this month was my month, I seem to be really loosing hope, and I have really been trying to stay positive, today I just dont feel positive at all I quess this is my time to not feel so positive I quess we all go through it, But this is not my positive days. :cry::cry: I do hope you have some good news maybe, it would be great to something good, thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::cry: freiends.
> 
> Oh huni big hugs...:hugs::hugs::hugs: its so hard for us as we want it so bad but we will get our turn im sure i am on a positive drive at the moment as that is what gets me through and we will together :hugs::hugs:
> 
> stay strong huni! i know how hard it is, hope all OH tests come back ok, keep me posted hun.. im at the docs on thursday so will let you know what they say
> 
> keep smiling huni :flower:
> 
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lucy the words sound good to my ears, fighting to keep the chin up. Please do keep intouch honey, I will on this end. sending lots of thanks and :hugs::hugs: FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Hey huni, hows things? any news? well im on CD 11 so hopefully ovulation is coming soon... really hope this is the month, another one of my friends has just announced they are expecting :nope: i just keep thinking why not us? but my OH says we have to have to stay positive so chin up and carry on we have to hey?!
> 
> big hugs lucy :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey lucy, we are going to make it :hugs: It may take a little longer but I do believe it will happen :thumbup: Hubby is having his sa done friday, so everything crossed that it comes back good, dont need another mountain to climb thats for sure. I am on cycle day 5 normally get a positive OPK anywhere between cycle day 10 ,11 or 12 so we will see. sending you lots of HUGS, HUGS and babydust, and it will be us posting soon honey on our BFPs :thumbup::hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hey huni... I am soooo fed up... I had my fertility appointment today and the past 2 appointments i was advised my OH SA was normal... now after today i have only just been informed that his mobility is slightly low!!! im so angry and to top it off the hospital has 'mis placed' my notes!!! so were going of a letter not the actual results that i gave them last time.. his mobilty is 2% and they say it should be over 4% im so down as i want to know why the past two appointments they did not even mention after seeing and looking at the results and where the hell have my notes gone :-(

They have now confirmed our best option is IVF which i am a little scared and sad about, i did ask if there was any think OH could take to help and they said no, the best option is IVF then they said they have discharged me and ref for IVF - They have to send the form with all the information (thats if they can find) they said if they dont send with info it will come back so i asked if OH needed to do another SA they seemed to be like no they should find your notes some where ........... Arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it just makes me so mad how 'care free' they are sooooo sorry for the rant to you... its just i know you understand xxx

sorry to rant to you... Hope your results come back good... every thing crossed

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey huni... I am soooo fed up... I had my fertility appointment today and the past 2 appointments i was advised my OH SA was normal... now after today i have only just been informed that his mobility is slightly low!!! im so angry and to top it off the hospital has 'mis placed' my notes!!! so were going of a letter not the actual results that i gave them last time.. his mobilty is 2% and they say it should be over 4% im so down as i want to know why the past two appointments they did not even mention after seeing and looking at the results and where the hell have my notes gone :-(
> 
> They have now confirmed our best option is IVF which i am a little scared and sad about, i did ask if there was any think OH could take to help and they said no, the best option is IVF then they said they have discharged me and ref for IVF - They have to send the form with all the information (thats if they can find) they said if they dont send with info it will come back so i asked if OH needed to do another SA they seemed to be like no they should find your notes some where ........... Arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it just makes me so mad how 'care free' they are sooooo sorry for the rant to you... its just i know you understand xxx
> 
> sorry to rant to you... Hope your results come back good... every thing crossed
> 
> Lucy xx

OOOOOOH LUCY I completely understand how you feel, hubby sent his sa to a clinic that said they did a complete sa anaysis and then it was wasted because after he dropped it off to them they called and said they dont do it. So now it has to be repeated. which will be tomm. You can rant all you want honey it is fine, here is a HUG honey, I am so sorry, I was hoping noone would ever have to go through something as that or what I went through. How could someone be so unorganized as a doctors office, that is so horrible. I do hope all works out honey, keep me informed sweetie, I am here to give what support I can sweetie, HUGS, HUGS. Hang in there. I am on CD 6, Normally get the big O on CD 10, 11 or 12 so we will see. sending lots of HUGS and my prayers will be with you. FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Lucylou7, I do gope this finds you well and happy, and hope all is well. sending you lots of HUGS and prayers, Do hope you are ok? Just concerned.:hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> Lucylou7, I do gope this finds you well and happy, and hope all is well. sending you lots of HUGS and prayers, Do hope you are ok? Just concerned.:hugs: FRIENDS

Thanks huni! Its nice to know you care :flower:

I was worried as the hospital lost my hospital records so i went to pick up OH SA results from the docs and i am trying to google what is classed as 'normal' you should get your results tomorrow we can compare... ha ha 

Well for me CD 17 and i have only just ovulated which is late for me as usually OV on CD 14... So we will see think i am going to get wellman fertility for OH to take too...

Hope you are well, and your OH SA results are all good x

Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lucy


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucylou7, I do gope this finds you well and happy, and hope all is well. sending you lots of HUGS and prayers, Do hope you are ok? Just concerned.:hugs: FRIENDS
> 
> Thanks huni! Its nice to know you care :flower:
> 
> I was worried as the hospital lost my hospital records so i went to pick up OH SA results from the docs and i am trying to google what is classed as 'normal' you should get your results tomorrow we can compare... ha ha
> 
> Well for me CD 17 and i have only just ovulated which is late for me as usually OV on CD 14... So we will see think i am going to get wellman fertility for OH to take too...
> 
> Hope you are well, and your OH SA results are all good x
> 
> Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LucyClick to expand...

Lucy so wonderful to hear from you, so happy they found your records, and yes we can capare as long as I can understand them LOL. I am on cd 10 got a poss.OPK today normally get a poss.on cd 10,11,or 12 so have been bedding since cd 7 hopefully there hasnt been to much bedding and I will get my BFP. hope you get the same. sooooo gooood to hear from you I was concerned. sending lots of hugs prayers and best wishes for that BFP. FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucylou7, I do gope this finds you well and happy, and hope all is well. sending you lots of HUGS and prayers, Do hope you are ok? Just concerned.:hugs: FRIENDS
> 
> Thanks huni! Its nice to know you care :flower:
> 
> I was worried as the hospital lost my hospital records so i went to pick up OH SA results from the docs and i am trying to google what is classed as 'normal' you should get your results tomorrow we can compare... ha ha
> 
> Well for me CD 17 and i have only just ovulated which is late for me as usually OV on CD 14... So we will see think i am going to get wellman fertility for OH to take too...
> 
> Hope you are well, and your OH SA results are all good x
> 
> Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LucyClick to expand...
> 
> Lucy so wonderful to hear from you, so happy they found your records, and yes we can capare as long as I can understand them LOL. I am on cd 10 got a poss.OPK today normally get a poss.on cd 10,11,or 12 so have been bedding since cd 7 hopefully there hasnt been to much bedding and I will get my BFP. hope you get the same. sooooo gooood to hear from you I was concerned. sending lots of hugs prayers and best wishes for that BFP. FRIENDSClick to expand...

Hey huni 

You ok ? How you feeling hun? have you got your results yet, i hope so and hope they are all good :hugs::hugs: 

Im on CD 20 now so waiting game, really hope this is the month for us!!! 

Have you any plans this weekend then ? Its my friends little girls 1st birthday it make me so broody when we go to any thing like that as all my friends are like oh it suits you, when are you trying i just think avoid avoid avoid! ha 

Big Hugs :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucylou7, I do gope this finds you well and happy, and hope all is well. sending you lots of HUGS and prayers, Do hope you are ok? Just concerned.:hugs: FRIENDS
> 
> Thanks huni! Its nice to know you care :flower:
> 
> I was worried as the hospital lost my hospital records so i went to pick up OH SA results from the docs and i am trying to google what is classed as 'normal' you should get your results tomorrow we can compare... ha ha
> 
> Well for me CD 17 and i have only just ovulated which is late for me as usually OV on CD 14... So we will see think i am going to get wellman fertility for OH to take too...
> 
> Hope you are well, and your OH SA results are all good x
> 
> Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LucyClick to expand...
> 
> Lucy so wonderful to hear from you, so happy they found your records, and yes we can capare as long as I can understand them LOL. I am on cd 10 got a poss.OPK today normally get a poss.on cd 10,11,or 12 so have been bedding since cd 7 hopefully there hasnt been to much bedding and I will get my BFP. hope you get the same. sooooo gooood to hear from you I was concerned. sending lots of hugs prayers and best wishes for that BFP. FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Hey huni
> 
> You ok ? How you feeling hun? have you got your results yet, i hope so and hope they are all good :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Im on CD 20 now so waiting game, really hope this is the month for us!!!
> 
> Have you any plans this weekend then ? Its my friends little girls 1st birthday it make me so broody when we go to any thing like that as all my friends are like oh it suits you, when are you trying i just think avoid avoid avoid! ha
> 
> Big Hugs :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

hi lucylou havent got results yet have no idea what the hold up is :growlmad: the lab sent the results the same day as hubby had the sa, so I dont know what is going on :nope: I am on cd 13 and we have bedded cd 7,8,9,10,,11,and 12, Got a poss OPK on cd 10, So you think I missed the egg? LOL Lets just say I was determined this month, may have been to much, but I had fun LOL NO plans really just going to stay home and relax with hubby and watch AMERICAN IDOL i love that show I watch it every year, how about you do you watch it? It is a good show. keep intouch luv, I will let you know about the sa as soon as I know. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

What a nightmare hun! cant believe you still havent got the results yet, make sure you get chasing hun! 

Im on CD 23 now so just waiting i dont know why but feel quite positive this month, but dare not say to much as it make the disapointment worse...

Well i got it confirmed that we have now been forwarded to the Clinic not sure how long the waiting list will be we will have to see... 

Yes i love american Idol too!! we have had a nice relaxing weekend hope you have too.. 

Lots lof loce 

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> What a nightmare hun! cant believe you still havent got the results yet, make sure you get chasing hun!
> 
> Im on CD 23 now so just waiting i dont know why but feel quite positive this month, but dare not say to much as it make the disapointment worse...
> 
> Well i got it confirmed that we have now been forwarded to the Clinic not sure how long the waiting list will be we will have to see...
> 
> Yes i love american Idol too!! we have had a nice relaxing weekend hope you have too..
> 
> Lots lof loce
> 
> Lucy xx

Lucylou did get a email finally from doc. we have a phone consult with him for the 27th at noon, he said ther was some issues with the sa, so we will see where we go from here once we talk to to him. I am on cd 16 no real symptoms either so oh well, not in the greatest spirits now knowing there are some issues. glad to hear from you, hope all is well and wishing for a BFP for you sweetie, keep intouuch as I will too :hugs::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare hun! cant believe you still havent got the results yet, make sure you get chasing hun!
> 
> Im on CD 23 now so just waiting i dont know why but feel quite positive this month, but dare not say to much as it make the disapointment worse...
> 
> Well i got it confirmed that we have now been forwarded to the Clinic not sure how long the waiting list will be we will have to see...
> 
> Yes i love american Idol too!! we have had a nice relaxing weekend hope you have too..
> 
> Lots lof loce
> 
> Lucy xx
> 
> Lucylou did get a email finally from doc. we have a phone consult with him for the 27th at noon, he said ther was some issues with the sa, so we will see where we go from here once we talk to to him. I am on cd 16 no real symptoms either so oh well, not in the greatest spirits now knowing there are some issues. glad to hear from you, hope all is well and wishing for a BFP for you sweetie, keep intouuch as I will too :hugs::hugs:FRIENDSClick to expand...

Oh hun, all the best for 27th hun! hope every thing is ok, keep me posted and we will get through what ever it is and support each other! 

Has your O come yet hun, AF is due Saturday/ Sunday :growlmad: Hope she stays the hell away!! 

Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Speak soon xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare hun! cant believe you still havent got the results yet, make sure you get chasing hun!
> 
> Im on CD 23 now so just waiting i dont know why but feel quite positive this month, but dare not say to much as it make the disapointment worse...
> 
> Well i got it confirmed that we have now been forwarded to the Clinic not sure how long the waiting list will be we will have to see...
> 
> Yes i love american Idol too!! we have had a nice relaxing weekend hope you have too..
> 
> Lots lof loce
> 
> Lucy xx
> 
> Lucylou did get a email finally from doc. we have a phone consult with him for the 27th at noon, he said ther was some issues with the sa, so we will see where we go from here once we talk to to him. I am on cd 16 no real symptoms either so oh well, not in the greatest spirits now knowing there are some issues. glad to hear from you, hope all is well and wishing for a BFP for you sweetie, keep intouuch as I will too :hugs::hugs:FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, all the best for 27th hun! hope every thing is ok, keep me posted and we will get through what ever it is and support each other!
> 
> Has your O come yet hun, AF is due Saturday/ Sunday :growlmad: Hope she stays the hell away!!
> 
> Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Speak soon xxClick to expand...

Lucylou Thankyou hun for your kind words, I am on my 2ww right now. I will know what the next step is after tomm. talking to the doc. at noon, so we will know what we are dealing with after we talk to him. I just pray its not too bad, hope it is something that can be corrected, or I concieve by a miracle and blessing from the lord above that would be better yet.


----------



## tiatammy

Lucylou7 how are you hun? well doc. says all the numbers for the sa are great excepy for the morghology if this number doesnt improve we will never concieve.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so crushed and lost for words. :hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> Lucylou7 how are you hun? well doc. says all the numbers for the sa are great excepy for the morghology if this number doesnt improve we will never concieve.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so crushed and lost for words. :hugs:FRIENDS

oh huni.. This is the same as us my oh morphology was 2% where average is meant to be 4% so we can still conceive but may take a little longer, oh is on wellman tablets to help improve little men.. I cant believe they have said you cant conceive what are oh numbers? We have each other iv may just take a little longer for us huni big hugs xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucylou7 how are you hun? well doc. says all the numbers for the sa are great excepy for the morghology if this number doesnt improve we will never concieve.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so crushed and lost for words. :hugs:FRIENDS
> 
> oh huni.. This is the same as us my oh morphology was 2% where average is meant to be 4% so we can still conceive but may take a little longer, oh is on wellman tablets to help improve little men.. I cant believe they have said you cant conceive what are oh numbers? We have each other iv may just take a little longer for us huni big hugs xxxClick to expand...

OOOOH lucylou I am a total mess over this, I am 40 yrs old and hubby is 50, dont have time on our side. here are the numbers...

he had 61 ml total of semen donation
36 % of his sperm good for moltility
22 mil active sperm
99% of his sperm for morpology were abnormally shaped

So doc. says all the numbers look great except for the morphology, and that was his only concern.


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucylou7 how are you hun? well doc. says all the numbers for the sa are great excepy for the morghology if this number doesnt improve we will never concieve.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so crushed and lost for words. :hugs:FRIENDS
> 
> oh huni.. This is the same as us my oh morphology was 2% where average is meant to be 4% so we can still conceive but may take a little longer, oh is on wellman tablets to help improve little men.. I cant believe they have said you cant conceive what are oh numbers? We have each other iv may just take a little longer for us huni big hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OOOOH lucylou I am a total mess over this, I am 40 yrs old and hubby is 50, dont have time on our side. here are the numbers...
> 
> he had 61 ml total of semen donation
> 36 % of his sperm good for moltility
> 22 mil active sperm
> 99% of his sperm for morpology were abnormally shaped
> 
> So doc. says all the numbers look great except for the morphology, and that was his only concern.Click to expand...

lets look at the positive here.. So 1% is normal them.. On your oh count 1% is 600,000 and it only takes one.. So dont be down just think positive.. We are only at 2% and were told it is possible just may take a little longer.. Positive thoughts remember it only takes one huni.. Big hugs xxx lucy xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Lucylou7 how are you hun? well doc. says all the numbers for the sa are great excepy for the morghology if this number doesnt improve we will never concieve.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so crushed and lost for words. :hugs:FRIENDS
> 
> oh huni.. This is the same as us my oh morphology was 2% where average is meant to be 4% so we can still conceive but may take a little longer, oh is on wellman tablets to help improve little men.. I cant believe they have said you cant conceive what are oh numbers? We have each other iv may just take a little longer for us huni big hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OOOOH lucylou I am a total mess over this, I am 40 yrs old and hubby is 50, dont have time on our side. here are the numbers...
> 
> he had 61 ml total of semen donation
> 36 % of his sperm good for moltility
> 22 mil active sperm
> 99% of his sperm for morpology were abnormally shaped
> 
> So doc. says all the numbers look great except for the morphology, and that was his only concern.Click to expand...
> 
> lets look at the positive here.. So 1% is normal them.. On your oh count 1% is 600,000 and it only takes one.. So dont be down just think positive.. We are only at 2% and were told it is possible just may take a little longer.. Positive thoughts remember it only takes one huni.. Big hugs xxx lucy xxxClick to expand...

Thankyou lucy I dfo hope you are right, doc is sending hubby to a urologist.


----------



## lucylou7

What's that hun, what will Urologist show? dont think i have heard of that... Well AF came for me :-( so blooming sad, and i cant stop thinking about our friends who are pregnant and thinking why not us... but i will keep fighting we both have too huni! 

Big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> What's that hun, what will Urologist show? dont think i have heard of that... Well AF came for me :-( so blooming sad, and i cant stop thinking about our friends who are pregnant and thinking why not us... but i will keep fighting we both have too huni!
> 
> Big big hugs xxxxx


HI lucylou7 sorry that AF got you again :hugs. Doc. is ending him to a urologist because I quess a certain vien that runs down there can be enlarged, and causing these issues, and if it is then a small sugery procedure is needed and I quess it corrects the promblem with the morphology and the other numbers, though his other numbers are good it is just the morphology that isnt so good:cry: SOOOO I QUESS ONLY TIME WILL TELL IT ALL :shrug: FRIENDS:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> What's that hun, what will Urologist show? dont think i have heard of that... Well AF came for me :-( so blooming sad, and i cant stop thinking about our friends who are pregnant and thinking why not us... but i will keep fighting we both have too huni!
> 
> Big big hugs xxxxx
> 
> 
> HI lucylou7 sorry that AF got you again :hugs. Doc. is ending him to a urologist because I quess a certain vien that runs down there can be enlarged, and causing these issues, and if it is then a small sugery procedure is needed and I quess it corrects the promblem with the morphology and the other numbers, though his other numbers are good it is just the morphology that isnt so good:cry: SOOOO I QUESS ONLY TIME WILL TELL IT ALL :shrug: FRIENDS:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey huni you ok? hows your weekend? how have you been feeling... well AF nearly finished then count down for O so getting hopefully again! 

My mum advised we have a letter for the hospital in manchester that must be the clinic where we have been reffered for IVF so i have asked her to post it to us so dont know what i am going to tell her.... but hoping it is our appointment! 

Hope you are ok, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> What's that hun, what will Urologist show? dont think i have heard of that... Well AF came for me :-( so blooming sad, and i cant stop thinking about our friends who are pregnant and thinking why not us... but i will keep fighting we both have too huni!
> 
> Big big hugs xxxxx
> 
> 
> HI lucylou7 sorry that AF got you again :hugs. Doc. is ending him to a urologist because I quess a certain vien that runs down there can be enlarged, and causing these issues, and if it is then a small sugery procedure is needed and I quess it corrects the promblem with the morphology and the other numbers, though his other numbers are good it is just the morphology that isnt so good:cry: SOOOO I QUESS ONLY TIME WILL TELL IT ALL :shrug: FRIENDS:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey huni you ok? hows your weekend? how have you been feeling... well AF nearly finished then count down for O so getting hopefully again!
> 
> My mum advised we have a letter for the hospital in manchester that must be the clinic where we have been reffered for IVF so i have asked her to post it to us so dont know what i am going to tell her.... but hoping it is our appointment!
> 
> Hope you are ok, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi sweetie hope it is good news, and as for me I just got over AF cd 5 now waiting for the Big O, hubby has to see a urologist because the results fron the sa showed not so good morhplogy his littlt men came back as 99.5% abnormal tapered heads and colied tails, But all his numbers are good, so we just have to fix the morphology, I mean I can still get pregnant right now but it will just take me longer with this issue, Doc said it could be lack of vitimin or a vien in the testicles causing it,so he is on a daily vitimin, zinc vitimin c, and a vitimin called pycocogenol this I heard was to be good for this promblem so keeping my fingers crossed this works. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

What are we both like... Both our men have Morphology issues! They said to us we can still conceive but will take a little longer... Im hoping IVF will get rid of all the two headed and two tailed monsters and only let the good ones through,.. dont know how long it will take so we are still TTC, i keep looking for ideas OH on vitimens now seeing if there is any thing else we can try might look at Pycocogenol see what that is... Keep your chin up we will both get there... xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> What are we both like... Both our men have Morphology issues! They said to us we can still conceive but will take a little longer... Im hoping IVF will get rid of all the two headed and two tailed monsters and only let the good ones through,.. dont know how long it will take so we are still TTC, i keep looking for ideas OH on vitimens now seeing if there is any thing else we can try might look at Pycocogenol see what that is... Keep your chin up we will both get there... xxx

Hi sweetie yes we will get there :thumbup: Right now I am sick chest cold body aches the whole 9 yards on amoxicillin and robitussin. Not sure if there will be much bedding this cycle beings Im not feeling well. talk with you soon HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> What are we both like... Both our men have Morphology issues! They said to us we can still conceive but will take a little longer... Im hoping IVF will get rid of all the two headed and two tailed monsters and only let the good ones through,.. dont know how long it will take so we are still TTC, i keep looking for ideas OH on vitimens now seeing if there is any thing else we can try might look at Pycocogenol see what that is... Keep your chin up we will both get there... xxx
> 
> Hi sweetie yes we will get there :thumbup: Right now I am sick chest cold body aches the whole 9 yards on amoxicillin and robitussin. Not sure if there will be much bedding this cycle beings Im not feeling well. talk with you soon HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Hey huni how you feeling hun? hope your feeling a little bit better... What you up to this weekend huni? We are off out tomorrow to the casino so it should be fun... well we are on CD 12 so lots of :sex: he he any way just checking in huni big hugs :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> What are we both like... Both our men have Morphology issues! They said to us we can still conceive but will take a little longer... Im hoping IVF will get rid of all the two headed and two tailed monsters and only let the good ones through,.. dont know how long it will take so we are still TTC, i keep looking for ideas OH on vitimens now seeing if there is any thing else we can try might look at Pycocogenol see what that is... Keep your chin up we will both get there... xxx
> 
> Hi sweetie yes we will get there :thumbup: Right now I am sick chest cold body aches the whole 9 yards on amoxicillin and robitussin. Not sure if there will be much bedding this cycle beings Im not feeling well. talk with you soon HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Hey huni how you feeling hun? hope your feeling a little bit better... What you up to this weekend huni? We are off out tomorrow to the casino so it should be fun... well we are on CD 12 so lots of :sex: he he any way just checking in huni big hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

Feeling a little bit better, didnt get much bedding in though dur to me being sick, on cd 11, but did manage to bed just before I ovulated so we will see, not holding my breath though, I just started my superfood Maca is to help balance out your hormones and help for healthier eggs, Hubby is taking his pycocogenol and a multivitimin and i am Of course still on prenantals as well. So glad to hear from you, Do hope you have fun at the casino, win some for me Hahahahah, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hey huni glad you are feeling a little better.. You will have to make up for the bedding next month huni!! 

Hope your superfood helps hun! You will have to let me know if Pycocogenol works for OH!

We had lots of fun at the casino i won a little but OH won £150 so that was good!

Well we are on CD 15 and positive OPK so we have bedded 10. 13, 14 and maybe tonight seen as its valentines! he he i got some nice flowers what did you get huni! 

Big hugs

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey huni glad you are feeling a little better.. You will have to make up for the bedding next month huni!!
> 
> Hope your superfood helps hun! You will have to let me know if Pycocogenol works for OH!
> 
> We had lots of fun at the casino i won a little but OH won £150 so that was good!
> 
> Well we are on CD 15 and positive OPK so we have bedded 10. 13, 14 and maybe tonight seen as its valentines! he he i got some nice flowers what did you get huni!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> Lucy xx

Hi lucy I hope the superfood works too, I got new wedding rings, red roses. It was a wonderful valentines. I am on the 2ww no symptoms yet so we will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## LittleKel

Hi Lucy, 
I have been ttc for 12 months now. I'm 26 years old and am now on CD3 as the witch recently arrived again :growlmad:
Me and OH have a doctors appointment Monday to get some tests done & see what's happening, just looking for some support as I'm in the same boat as you - 3 close friends announcing pregnancy recently without much trying:nope: just getting so frustrated its not us.
Anyway, hope we all get BFP very soon
Love
Kelly


----------



## gemmy

keep positive, I finally fell pregnant at 31 after almost a year ... now I am almost 34 and going into my 4th cycle ttc no 2 - i just think it takes longer sometimes. GL :dust: And GL to the other ladies on your thread :)


----------



## lucylou7

LittleKel said:


> Hi Lucy,
> I have been ttc for 12 months now. I'm 26 years old and am now on CD3 as the witch recently arrived again :growlmad:
> Me and OH have a doctors appointment Monday to get some tests done & see what's happening, just looking for some support as I'm in the same boat as you - 3 close friends announcing pregnancy recently without much trying:nope: just getting so frustrated its not us.
> Anyway, hope we all get BFP very soon
> Love
> Kelly

Hey Littlekel... You ok ? Yeah its rubbish aint it :cry:
Have you or OH had any tests yet? or is that what your app is for? it does not hurt to bend the truth a little with docs too hun, as some of them can say well try another 6 months and then come back, they just dont understand do they!!!
Yeah 3 of my friends have announced there PG and two of them got PG within the first month!! soooo frustrating any way big hugs!! let me know how your appointment goes good luck huni xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

gemmy said:


> keep positive, I finally fell pregnant at 31 after almost a year ... now I am almost 34 and going into my 4th cycle ttc no 2 - i just think it takes longer sometimes. GL :dust: And GL to the other ladies on your thread :)

Thanks hun, its been 16 months for us now and so many people we know are getting pg so quick its so frustrating!! hope we get there soon! GL to you too huni pie xxx


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni glad you are feeling a little better.. You will have to make up for the bedding next month huni!!
> 
> Hope your superfood helps hun! You will have to let me know if Pycocogenol works for OH!
> 
> We had lots of fun at the casino i won a little but OH won £150 so that was good!
> 
> Well we are on CD 15 and positive OPK so we have bedded 10. 13, 14 and maybe tonight seen as its valentines! he he i got some nice flowers what did you get huni!
> 
> Big hug
> Lucy xx
> 
> Hi lucy I hope the superfood works too, I got new wedding rings, red roses. It was a wonderful valentines. I am on the 2ww no symptoms yet so we will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

arghhhhhhh thats nice new wedding rings thats very sweet huni!! Im on CD 20 but not got much hope as i don think we can conceive on our own got letter through about IVF we have to call on CD1 to have all our tests re done as you can imagine OH is not to happy that we have to have them re done again ! ha Hope you have had a good weekend xxx


----------



## LittleKel

Hey Lucylou

Went doctors last night, was actually lucky to get a very understanding female doctor. Has referred me for first lot of blood tests and OH for semen analysis. So in a few weeks we should get the results of those. In meantime just got to keep bd'ing! I ovulate CD10,11,12 and today is CD6. 
Anyway how are u getting on? I have decided no temping or opk's this month as finding its all got a bit to much for us at mo. going to try to b more relaxed about the situation! 
Hope ur ok huni xxx


----------



## lucylou7

LittleKel said:


> Hey Lucylou
> 
> Went doctors last night, was actually lucky to get a very understanding female doctor. Has referred me for first lot of blood tests and OH for semen analysis. So in a few weeks we should get the results of those. In meantime just got to keep bd'ing! I ovulate CD10,11,12 and today is CD6.
> Anyway how are u getting on? I have decided no temping or opk's this month as finding its all got a bit to much for us at mo. going to try to b more relaxed about the situation!
> Hope ur ok huni xxx

Thats good hun, at least they were understanding... hope OH is not as hard work as mine was at first! ha You will have to keep me posted, when we got OH tested we were first told all was fine and then the third time we were seen we were advised that OH morphology was low it should be 4% and over and OH was 2% :-( so we have now been refferred for IVF not what i was hoping for but there is still (a small chance) we can get PG on our own so still trying... we are on CD 22 so just waiting now... we have to have all our tests re done for IVF clinic oh the joys of TTC...

So have you got to wait till next cycle then go for bloods? I agree we were temping and OPKs i just mix it up a bit each month some times i do some times i dont as i cant be bothered..

Keep us posted huni ! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## LittleKel

Hi Hun 

At least you are moving forward with things although it must be frustrating having to go through all the tests again. My OH is being so good about it all, he wants a family as much as me, he even made the appointment for this semen analysis himself! Keep going for PG on ur own tho hun as I spoke to a friend of a friend today and it took her 18 cycles to fall. She said her & OH agreed if it went past 18 cycles they would go doc's and that's when it happened - I couldn't b that patient but least it gives us hope!
As I have a 26 day cycle I will get blood test done on cycle day 19 of this one and then the 2nd blood test 1-3 days of next cycle. 
How long are your cycles? I'll keep my fingers crossed for this being your month. 
I'll keep u posted on how we get on.
Good luck xxx


----------



## lucylou7

hey huni yeah we keep trying.. Oh came round to the idea i think he just got a bit worked up about it but he is ok now about it all.. Yeah once they noticed oh morphology was low it seems to have moved on quick..but not sure how long we have to wait after all tests i have between a 28-30 day cycle i hope this is both our month.. Im sure we will get there might take a little longer but once we get our bfp it will be worth it! Keep us posted on your tests and oh sa hun.. Hope all is good news for you xxx


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni glad you are feeling a little better.. You will have to make up for the bedding next month huni!!
> 
> Hope your superfood helps hun! You will have to let me know if Pycocogenol works for OH!
> 
> We had lots of fun at the casino i won a little but OH won £150 so that was good!
> 
> Well we are on CD 15 and positive OPK so we have bedded 10. 13, 14 and maybe tonight seen as its valentines! he he i got some nice flowers what did you get huni!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> Lucy xx
> 
> Hi lucy I hope the superfood works too, I got new wedding rings, red roses. It was a wonderful valentines. I am on the 2ww no symptoms yet so we will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

huni where are you hope your ok huni xxx let me know xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni glad you are feeling a little better.. You will have to make up for the bedding next month huni!!
> 
> Hope your superfood helps hun! You will have to let me know if Pycocogenol works for OH!
> 
> We had lots of fun at the casino i won a little but OH won £150 so that was good!
> 
> Well we are on CD 15 and positive OPK so we have bedded 10. 13, 14 and maybe tonight seen as its valentines! he he i got some nice flowers what did you get huni!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> Lucy xx
> 
> Hi lucy I hope the superfood works too, I got new wedding rings, red roses. It was a wonderful valentines. I am on the 2ww no symptoms yet so we will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> huni where are you hope your ok huni xxx let me know xxxClick to expand...


Hi sweetie thankyou for being concerned, been quite busy with wedding plans of renewing of our vows, and taking care of my dad. I am on cd 1 as of today, figured as much not much bedding. hope all is well with you, hugs hugs friends


----------



## lucylou7

glad you are ok, i was starting to worry about you!!! Im on CD2 and off to have all my IVF tests on monday so hoping that will get the ball rolling we are going to keep trying though well as long we can as you have to have safe sex during IVF think we will just be giving it a rest we have had that much! ha ha 

So how are the wedding plans coming along? bet it will be lovely renewing your vows! 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> glad you are ok, i was starting to worry about you!!! Im on CD2 and off to have all my IVF tests on monday so hoping that will get the ball rolling we are going to keep trying though well as long we can as you have to have safe sex during IVF think we will just be giving it a rest we have had that much! ha ha
> 
> So how are the wedding plans coming along? bet it will be lovely renewing your vows!
> 
> Big hugs xxx

HI sweetie I do hope things go well for you for the IVF, I will be praying hun, It will happen. The wedding plans are great I am so excited to have a wedding I have always wanted, I am just over joyed as much as I am with us going to have a baby, I am keeping Positive we are going to have our baby I am determined, I am on cd 8 start od fertile period yea. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Huni, thanks i went for my test on MOnday blood tests and scan all seemed fine with me, OH goes next monday for blood and SA tests then we have to wait for specialist appointment then after that the ball should start rolling.. so there is hope... 

Im so happy that you are so excited and you never know taking your mind off TTC and planning the wedding might just be what you need, ive read so many posts about people getting PG when they 'stop trying' as such! 

It will happen for both of us hun!! Where you at with your cylcle now huni? 

Big hugs! xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Huni, thanks i went for my test on MOnday blood tests and scan all seemed fine with me, OH goes next monday for blood and SA tests then we have to wait for specialist appointment then after that the ball should start rolling.. so there is hope...
> 
> Im so happy that you are so excited and you never know taking your mind off TTC and planning the wedding might just be what you need, ive read so many posts about people getting PG when they 'stop trying' as such!
> 
> It will happen for both of us hun!! Where you at with your cylcle now huni?
> 
> Big hugs! xx

Hi lucylou, SOOOOOO happy things are looking great for you :happydance::thumbup:. yes It will happen we have to be patient is all. I am on cd 9 and OPK is still neg. exspect a poss. around cd 10 to 12, sooo we will see, Doc. says to bed til temp rises temp is still down so we are running a marathon hee hee, wedding plans are coming along nicely. where are you in your cycle? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## LittleKel

Hey Lucylou 
I had my day 21 blood test done on Monday. Dh has his SA on Friday. Then I have my day 1-3 blood test next Mon/Tue/Wed. Then we will see what the doctor says! I am currently 9DPO but I got very bad cramps and moody today so think AF will be here again soon. 
Glad to hear you are moving forward with things. Is there a waiting list for IVF on the NHS or will you have to pay? 
Lots of hugs huni x


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Huni, thanks i went for my test on MOnday blood tests and scan all seemed fine with me, OH goes next monday for blood and SA tests then we have to wait for specialist appointment then after that the ball should start rolling.. so there is hope...
> 
> Im so happy that you are so excited and you never know taking your mind off TTC and planning the wedding might just be what you need, ive read so many posts about people getting PG when they 'stop trying' as such!
> 
> It will happen for both of us hun!! Where you at with your cylcle now huni?
> 
> Big hugs! xx
> 
> Hi lucylou, SOOOOOO happy things are looking great for you :happydance::thumbup:. yes It will happen we have to be patient is all. I am on cd 9 and OPK is still neg. exspect a poss. around cd 10 to 12, sooo we will see, Doc. says to bed til temp rises temp is still down so we are running a marathon hee hee, wedding plans are coming along nicely. where are you in your cycle? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

he he what are we like with our :sex::sex: bet we drive our OH crazy :wacko: at times! ha ha 

Glad wedding plans are coming alond nicely hun!! Im on CD 8 but as we are going back to clinic on Monday we cant have any :sex: as OH cant till after Monday so monday night we will be like you guys so we dont miss our chance !!!

Have you any nice plans for the weekend?

xxx


----------



## lucylou7

LittleKel said:


> Hey Lucylou
> I had my day 21 blood test done on Monday. Dh has his SA on Friday. Then I have my day 1-3 blood test next Mon/Tue/Wed. Then we will see what the doctor says! I am currently 9DPO but I got very bad cramps and moody today so think AF will be here again soon.
> Glad to hear you are moving forward with things. Is there a waiting list for IVF on the NHS or will you have to pay?
> Lots of hugs huni x

Hey huni!! 

So OH going for SA on Friday, we are going on Monday for OH to have his SA done again, apparently when you get ref for IVF they do all the tests again even though we have had them done twice already.... 

You will have to keep me posted on what OH numbers are every thing crossed that they are all good for you both hun!!

Hope AF stays away for you hun!! Not really a long waiting list they told us that once all are tests are done (so after monday) there is around a 12 week waiting list to see doc but after that no waiting list so in my mind thats not that long compaired to how long we have been TTC its on the NHS hun so im hoping it works for us xx

Big hugs too huni :hugs:

Keep in touch xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Huni, thanks i went for my test on MOnday blood tests and scan all seemed fine with me, OH goes next monday for blood and SA tests then we have to wait for specialist appointment then after that the ball should start rolling.. so there is hope...
> 
> Im so happy that you are so excited and you never know taking your mind off TTC and planning the wedding might just be what you need, ive read so many posts about people getting PG when they 'stop trying' as such!
> 
> It will happen for both of us hun!! Where you at with your cylcle now huni?
> 
> Big hugs! xx
> 
> Hi lucylou, SOOOOOO happy things are looking great for you :happydance::thumbup:. yes It will happen we have to be patient is all. I am on cd 9 and OPK is still neg. exspect a poss. around cd 10 to 12, sooo we will see, Doc. says to bed til temp rises temp is still down so we are running a marathon hee hee, wedding plans are coming along nicely. where are you in your cycle? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> he he what are we like with our :sex::sex: bet we drive our OH crazy :wacko: at times! ha ha
> 
> Glad wedding plans are coming alond nicely hun!! Im on CD 8 but as we are going back to clinic on Monday we cant have any :sex: as OH cant till after Monday so monday night we will be like you guys so we dont miss our chance !!!
> 
> Have you any nice plans for the weekend?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

hi seetie been bedding every 24 hours since cd 5, and i am on cd 11 now and still going. doc says to bed til temp rises, so we will see, I hope it works, how are things with you? hope all is well. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## LittleKel

Hey Hun

That's really positive news about your IVF sooo pleased the waiting list is not too long for you - as you say compared to how long we've been ttc what another few months!

My AF is due Monday. Then I'll get bloods done and book our appointment to see GP and get our results at the end of next week. I can't think about anything else at the mo. I don't know how you felt when u and DH had your very first tests done but I'm very anxious to see if one of us has a problem. 

Hope your test go okay next week. Keep me posted on your progress!
Hugs Hun xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Kel 

I know the feeling, it made me a nervous wreck!! as i just wanted to know what things were looking like for us both, the hardest thing for us in a way was the first time they told us OH results were ok... so i was like ok so we are now in the 'un explained' then when we went back again they said OH was low on his morphology.. to be honest i had mixed feelings as i was thinking well at least i know that there is some thing wrong that we could fix but annoyed that they missed this the first time... Now OH is on all the vitimans that he can take to help improve things, so we will see what the results of the next SA come back as... I really hope yours are ok hun!! 

Keep me posted!  xx


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Huni, thanks i went for my test on MOnday blood tests and scan all seemed fine with me, OH goes next monday for blood and SA tests then we have to wait for specialist appointment then after that the ball should start rolling.. so there is hope...
> 
> Im so happy that you are so excited and you never know taking your mind off TTC and planning the wedding might just be what you need, ive read so many posts about people getting PG when they 'stop trying' as such!
> 
> It will happen for both of us hun!! Where you at with your cylcle now huni?
> 
> Big hugs! xx
> 
> Hi lucylou, SOOOOOO happy things are looking great for you :happydance::thumbup:. yes It will happen we have to be patient is all. I am on cd 9 and OPK is still neg. exspect a poss. around cd 10 to 12, sooo we will see, Doc. says to bed til temp rises temp is still down so we are running a marathon hee hee, wedding plans are coming along nicely. where are you in your cycle? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> he he what are we like with our :sex::sex: bet we drive our OH crazy :wacko: at times! ha ha
> 
> Glad wedding plans are coming alond nicely hun!! Im on CD 8 but as we are going back to clinic on Monday we cant have any :sex: as OH cant till after Monday so monday night we will be like you guys so we dont miss our chance !!!
> 
> Have you any nice plans for the weekend?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi seetie been bedding every 24 hours since cd 5, and i am on cd 11 now and still going. doc says to bed til temp rises, so we will see, I hope it works, how are things with you? hope all is well. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Check you out bedding every 24 hours... he he 

I thought when your temp rises you then ovulate so are you gonna carry on bedding when it rises? Im good we go for OH to be tested tomorrow then hopefully things will start moving cant wait... :happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Huni, thanks i went for my test on MOnday blood tests and scan all seemed fine with me, OH goes next monday for blood and SA tests then we have to wait for specialist appointment then after that the ball should start rolling.. so there is hope...
> 
> Im so happy that you are so excited and you never know taking your mind off TTC and planning the wedding might just be what you need, ive read so many posts about people getting PG when they 'stop trying' as such!
> 
> It will happen for both of us hun!! Where you at with your cylcle now huni?
> 
> Big hugs! xx
> 
> Hi lucylou, SOOOOOO happy things are looking great for you :happydance::thumbup:. yes It will happen we have to be patient is all. I am on cd 9 and OPK is still neg. exspect a poss. around cd 10 to 12, sooo we will see, Doc. says to bed til temp rises temp is still down so we are running a marathon hee hee, wedding plans are coming along nicely. where are you in your cycle? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> he he what are we like with our :sex::sex: bet we drive our OH crazy :wacko: at times! ha ha
> 
> Glad wedding plans are coming alond nicely hun!! Im on CD 8 but as we are going back to clinic on Monday we cant have any :sex: as OH cant till after Monday so monday night we will be like you guys so we dont miss our chance !!!
> 
> Have you any nice plans for the weekend?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi seetie been bedding every 24 hours since cd 5, and i am on cd 11 now and still going. doc says to bed til temp rises, so we will see, I hope it works, how are things with you? hope all is well. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Check you out bedding every 24 hours... he he
> 
> I thought when your temp rises you then ovulate so are you gonna carry on bedding when it rises? Im good we go for OH to be tested tomorrow then hopefully things will start moving cant wait... :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi sweetie still bedding hee hee so hope it works this time, on cd 14 going til cd 17, WHAT A MONTH HAAAHAAAA, more bedding than I could of imagined, we have been married for 5 yrs and this has been the most since we said our I do's. If it didnt work than more and likely it will be time for IVF, because april the 11th will be a year since the sergery, and doc. says after a year of actively trying then more than likely it will be time for IVF, so if that is what it takes for me to get my little bunddle of joy then so be it, as long as I have a healthy and strong baby and a healthy strong pregnancy, so we will see what doc. says after this month. hope all is well with you hun. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## LittleKel

Hi Hun
I got test results back today and DH is absoulty fine, normal SA. Me too all normal. Blood test is as it should be. Doctor says she can refer me for the dye test and laposcopy but me and DH have decided to jet keep trying untill we get to the 16-18 months ttc mark (if we get there!) and then have further investigation. As I have never had any period trouble, I'm regular like clock work with no heavy bleeding. No bleeds inbetween periods, nothing. So am thinking/hoping we have just been unlucky and it's go


----------



## LittleKel

Hi Hun
I got test results back today and DH is absoulty fine, normal SA. Me too all normal. Blood test is as it should be. Doctor says she can refer me for the dye test and laposcopy but me and DH have decided to just keep trying untill we get to the 16-18 months ttc mark (if we get there!) and then have further investigation. As I have never had any period trouble, I'm regular like clock work with no heavy bleeding. No bleeds inbetween periods, nothing. So am thinking/hoping we have just been unlucky and it's going to take us a bit longer. How knows!! We are just at 12 months ttc so guess we will just keep trying for the next 6 months. 
How did your tests go? How are you feeling about it all? How'd have thought this ttc business could be such a mind field!
Lots of luck hun xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Tiatammy... 

Wow you are both going look troopers!! ha ha well at least you know you can fall back on the IVF if you are not succesful on your own, with all the bedding you are doing i dont know how you could not be though! ha ha 

All is good with us just waiting for our appointment now... we are on CD 16 so we are still bedding every other day you just never know hey only takes one! 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

LittleKel said:


> Hi Hun
> I got test results back today and DH is absoulty fine, normal SA. Me too all normal. Blood test is as it should be. Doctor says she can refer me for the dye test and laposcopy but me and DH have decided to just keep trying untill we get to the 16-18 months ttc mark (if we get there!) and then have further investigation. As I have never had any period trouble, I'm regular like clock work with no heavy bleeding. No bleeds inbetween periods, nothing. So am thinking/hoping we have just been unlucky and it's going to take us a bit longer. How knows!! We are just at 12 months ttc so guess we will just keep trying for the next 6 months.
> How did your tests go? How are you feeling about it all? How'd have thought this ttc business could be such a mind field!
> Lots of luck hun xxx

Hey hun, 

Thats brill news! yey for you guys! To be honest it can take over a year even when nothing is wrong, it is frustrating though how some people just seem to fall PG straight away!! 

I think you have a really good plan hun, and i think you are being realistic that you are going to try for a little longer then if need be have further investigations... 

Im the same as you hun, never had any problems with cycle always as regular as clockwork so it is a little frustrating as we are ready for a :baby:!!!

Test went good, OH made me laugh as he had to go go to the hospital and give his sample there and he said it was like a little room like in the 70's and it had a draw and a sticker on the draw that said 'magazines' :rofl: needless to say he was in and out as OH has OCD so would not touch any thing (sorry if TMI) :wacko:

Im feeling ok about it all still not convienced that we cant concieve natrually i think it will happen if its by IVF or on our own, i know when we do get PG i will not complain about ANYTHING as we would have worked so hard to get there...

SO are you going to try any thing new in your TTC ? we try to mix things up each month and we are now trying supplements i just think it may only need one thing to change so you never know.. 

Keep in touch hun! 

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey Tiatammy...
> 
> Wow you are both going look troopers!! ha ha well at least you know you can fall back on the IVF if you are not succesful on your own, with all the bedding you are doing i dont know how you could not be though! ha ha
> 
> All is good with us just waiting for our appointment now... we are on CD 16 so we are still bedding every other day you just never know hey only takes one!
> 
> Big hugs xxxx

hey sweetie lucylou7, I do pray this time we did it, on cd 18, and temp is still holding at 98.4, above coverline, been 98.4 for the past 4 days. I do hope this is a good sign. Yes that is what is so great by only needing 1. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## LittleKel

Hey Lucy 

I feel so much more positive the last few days. It's like the pressure is off. Actually, it's made me realize how obsessed I was getting about it all. I had totally convinced myself something was wrong with me or DH. I feel lighter this week knowing that we are okay. I am a bit of a control freak (DH is the laid back one!) and it's hard when this is something I can't control! But I was getting so worked up leading to the results, I've never felt relief like this.

You must feel similar knowing that whatever happens you are moving closer each day to having a baby. Just think, with a bit of luck u'll be getting your BFP before the end of the year! How exciting! 

It's just so frustrating as you say, when friends of ours are PG after only a few months. I totally agree, when it does finally happen, which it will for us both, we will not complain about anything!! I'll be so grateful just to be PG I want to enjoy every little second! 

How funny about your DH! That must be awful to have to give the SA at the hospital bless him! 

I haven't thought about trying anything new this month actually. What vitamins are u trying? I tried preseeed


----------



## LittleKel

Hey Lucy 

I feel so much more positive the last few days. It's like the pressure is off. Actually, it's made me realize how obsessed I was getting about it all. I had totally convinced myself something was wrong with me or DH. I feel lighter this week knowing that we are okay. I am a bit of a control freak (DH is the laid back one!) and it's hard when this is something I can't control! But I was getting so worked up leading to the results, I've never felt relief like this.

You must feel similar knowing that whatever happens you are moving closer each day to having a baby. Just think, with a bit of luck u'll be getting your BFP before the end of the year! How exciting! 

It's just so frustrating as you say, when friends of ours are PG after only a few months. I totally agree, when it does finally happen, which it will for us both, we will not complain about anything!! I'll be so grateful just to be PG I want to enjoy every little second! 

How funny about your DH! That must be awful to have to give the SA at the hospital bless him! 

I haven't thought about trying anything new this month actually. What vitamins are u trying? I tried preseeed for the last 2 months but that hasn't worked! And obviously I've tried temping and OPK's and tried NOT temping and OPK's but no luck! 

What cycle day are you now hun?

Xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiatammy...
> 
> Wow you are both going look troopers!! ha ha well at least you know you can fall back on the IVF if you are not succesful on your own, with all the bedding you are doing i dont know how you could not be though! ha ha
> 
> All is good with us just waiting for our appointment now... we are on CD 16 so we are still bedding every other day you just never know hey only takes one!
> 
> Big hugs xxxx
> 
> hey sweetie lucylou7, I do pray this time we did it, on cd 18, and temp is still holding at 98.4, above coverline, been 98.4 for the past 4 days. I do hope this is a good sign. Yes that is what is so great by only needing 1. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

We are now on CD 18 we have not bedded much this month :-( Due to OH having to have tests, so not holding out for much but like you say you olnly need 1?!? Hope you have had a nice weekend, its mothers day over here so lots and lots of monthers day posts on FB :-( so made me a little sad but one day hey!! xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Kel, 

Glad you are feeling positive huni! thats really good so you can just get lots of practising in until you get your little buddle of Joy! 

I know what you mean i am the control freak and my OH is layed back suppose it works that way though... 

Yes i am happy we are moving closer to IVF but i still do worry as i always seem to think the worse, so i think what if it does not work but i am really trying to stay positive and you never know we may not even need IFV as we are still trying - i must tell my self SATY POSITIVE! 

Yep definatly no complaining from us girls hey ! ha Mothers day today and every post on FB was about mothers day where people were saying how lucky they were i felt like commenting saying yes you really are!!! :-(

I know poor OH he did well though i took him shopping after that put a smile on his face! ha ha 

OH is on Wellman and l-arginine think we will find out if they are working when we get resulsts from hospital.. We have not tried preseed what do you think to it?

Im on CD 18 but not had much bedding this month due to OH having tests but it only needs 1 hey... What CD are you on huni? xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey tia tammy you ok hun? not heard from you for a while? HOpe every thing is ok xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey tia tammy you ok hun? not heard from you for a while? HOpe every thing is ok xx

Hi sweetie, doing ok I quess just seem to be running out of steam, I am sooo worried about hubby and I not concieveing yet, I am so wore out in trying soo many different things, trying preseed this month and the diva cup and elevated butt and legs, we will see, how are you honey? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tia tammy you ok hun? not heard from you for a while? HOpe every thing is ok xx
> 
> Hi sweetie, doing ok I quess just seem to be running out of steam, I am sooo worried about hubby and I not concieveing yet, I am so wore out in trying soo many different things, trying preseed this month and the diva cup and elevated butt and legs, we will see, how are you honey? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

We all run out of steam time to time huni but we pick our selves up and carry on Big hugs huni!! :hugs::hugs:

Well i have one lot of clomid left so i thought sod it im gonna try it this month why not hey nothing to loose... so we will see only on cd 2 today so first clomid tablets what cycle day are you on huni 

:dust:


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tia tammy you ok hun? not heard from you for a while? HOpe every thing is ok xx
> 
> Hi sweetie, doing ok I quess just seem to be running out of steam, I am sooo worried about hubby and I not concieveing yet, I am so wore out in trying soo many different things, trying preseed this month and the diva cup and elevated butt and legs, we will see, how are you honey? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> We all run out of steam time to time huni but we pick our selves up and carry on Big hugs huni!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well i have one lot of clomid left so i thought sod it im gonna try it this month why not hey nothing to loose... so we will see only on cd 2 today so first clomid tablets what cycle day are you on huni
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi sweetie praying for your BFP :happydance: I am on cd 8 and am using preseed and softcups hoping for a BFP this time. hope all is well with you HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

tiatammy said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tia tammy you ok hun? not heard from you for a while? HOpe every thing is ok xx
> 
> Hi sweetie, doing ok I quess just seem to be running out of steam, I am sooo worried about hubby and I not concieveing yet, I am so wore out in trying soo many different things, trying preseed this month and the diva cup and elevated butt and legs, we will see, how are you honey? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> We all run out of steam time to time huni but we pick our selves up and carry on Big hugs huni!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well i have one lot of clomid left so i thought sod it im gonna try it this month why not hey nothing to loose... so we will see only on cd 2 today so first clomid tablets what cycle day are you on huni
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie praying for your BFP :happydance: I am on cd 8 and am using preseed and softcups hoping for a BFP this time. hope all is well with you HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Hey hun, 

just checking in to see how are you ? hows things going? Well last day of clomid for me today on CD 6 so we will see what this month brings us hey ? ! 

Hope the softcups work for you, you will have to let me know what they are like as i have been thinking i may try them too xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tia tammy you ok hun? not heard from you for a while? HOpe every thing is ok xx
> 
> Hi sweetie, doing ok I quess just seem to be running out of steam, I am sooo worried about hubby and I not concieveing yet, I am so wore out in trying soo many different things, trying preseed this month and the diva cup and elevated butt and legs, we will see, how are you honey? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> We all run out of steam time to time huni but we pick our selves up and carry on Big hugs huni!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well i have one lot of clomid left so i thought sod it im gonna try it this month why not hey nothing to loose... so we will see only on cd 2 today so first clomid tablets what cycle day are you on huni
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie praying for your BFP :happydance: I am on cd 8 and am using preseed and softcups hoping for a BFP this time. hope all is well with you HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> just checking in to see how are you ? hows things going? Well last day of clomid for me today on CD 6 so we will see what this month brings us hey ? !
> 
> Hope the softcups work for you, you will have to let me know what they are like as i have been thinking i may try them too xxxClick to expand...

Hi sweetie, On cd 18 temp is holding at 98.2 so we will see, hope all is well with you honey HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hi hun 

How are you ? where you up to with your cycle any news? Im on CD 18 so waiting now, hopefully should here back from IVF clinic in the next few weeks... im feeling that there is some thing missing in my life :-( we have so much love to give 

Are you trying any thing different?

Lucy xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> How are you ? where you up to with your cycle any news? Im on CD 18 so waiting now, hopefully should here back from IVF clinic in the next few weeks... im feeling that there is some thing missing in my life :-( we have so much love to give
> 
> Are you trying any thing different?
> 
> Lucy xx

hi sweetie well AF showed up on time on cd 2, hubby went to urologist appt this morning not back yet so dont know what was said, stepson home sick and couldnt go, I do hope it is good news and no bad, been a year the 11th of this month since tubal reversal and still no conception,he went to the urologist due to his morphology issue, but has been on vitamins and pyconogenol for aboit 4 months now so hope there is an improvement, I quess we will see. Hope all is well with you. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hey huni, how was the news from your urologist ? hope it was good news... as for me AF showed up again, i am loosing all faith that we can ge PG on our own... we have been waiting 7 weeks now for our next 5 more weeks to go until our next fertility apppointment it cant come quick enough!! 

We are off on holiday to spain on saturday so that should take my mind of TTC for another week... 

Hows you hun? xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey huni, how was the news from your urologist ? hope it was good news... as for me AF showed up again, i am loosing all faith that we can ge PG on our own... we have been waiting 7 weeks now for our next 5 more weeks to go until our next fertility apppointment it cant come quick enough!!
> 
> We are off on holiday to spain on saturday so that should take my mind of TTC for another week...
> 
> Hows you hun? xxx

Hi sweetie I am on cd 13,got a positive OPK on cd 10 and we have been bedding since cd 8 but did not bed on cd12, I hope it wasnt a big mistake, hubby was tired that night, but did bed the next morning. all came back well for hubby from the urologist,but doc. is going to do a scrotum ultrasound on the 21st of May just to clear everything, he says he doesnt exspect to find anything, because all of his labs came back normal, so that is good news :thumbup: ,sooo not sure what the next step is til he gats the ultrasound, but will keep intouch, so sorry about the AF coming once again, but sweetie dont give up it will happen hang in there with me, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

hey huni how you doing? Hows ttc going? Well another 3 of my friends have announced they are pregnant one hot pregnant within 4 weeks.. It just seems so easy for some people.. Hope you are well and our time will come hey.. Speak soon huni xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:



> hey huni how you doing? Hows ttc going? Well another 3 of my friends have announced they are pregnant one hot pregnant within 4 weeks.. It just seems so easy for some people.. Hope you are well and our time will come hey.. Speak soon huni xx



SOOOO glad to hear from you, well still on the TTC train, might be going for IUI, hope all goes well, not sure when it will be, but doc. is waiting for one more test to come back on hubby, then we will know. It has been 13 months with no BFP, so time to do something, time is not on my side with my age. Some people concieve just thinking about it,But we have to work at it. Its crazy I know, and very hard on some of us, we just have to hang in there, any news with you sweetie as far as steps, like IUI, maybe IVF? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

hey huni thats great news.. Did they say how long you would have to wait? Hope things get moving for you fast.. 

Yes we got a letter regarding ivf our appointment is 16th august.. Which seems for ever away.. I keep calling seeing if there is a sooner appointment.. No joy yet will keep trying..

I know what you mean some friends who we know have only been with there oh for a few months are now pregnant and they just blinked.. Makes me mad some times how easy it is for them.. Well we have to keep trying.. Just waiting for witch to arrive then back onto the ttc train.. Glad your well huni xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> hey huni thats great news.. Did they say how long you would have to wait? Hope things get moving for you fast..
> 
> Yes we got a letter regarding ivf our appointment is 16th august.. Which seems for ever away.. I keep calling seeing if there is a sooner appointment.. No joy yet will keep trying..
> 
> I know what you mean some friends who we know have only been with there oh for a few months are now pregnant and they just blinked.. Makes me mad some times how easy it is for them.. Well we have to keep trying.. Just waiting for witch to arrive then back onto the ttc train.. Glad your well huni xxx

hey sweetie well tomm. huby goes for one last test, and then we go from there, I am sure it wont be long to have the IVF done, because it came with the package we got when I got the tubal reversal done, and doc. said we have no time to play. August will be here in no time sweetie and I hope all goes well. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Hi sweetie well hubby doc. appy. went well the ultra sound turned out great. well now it is my tirn. Need to have the tubes checked to make syre they are still opened, then doc. says IUI. OH I pray all turns out for me I am scared it wont. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Hun, how did your tests go? Hope all went well where you up to with your cycle? You got any plans for weekend?

Afm - af has arrived :-( I was two days late so thought this could be it how wrong could i be, hopefully one day, just a bit down about it at the moment :-( xx

Big hugs xx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey Hun, how did your tests go? Hope all went well where you up to with your cycle? You got any plans for weekend?
> 
> Afm - af has arrived :-( I was two days late so thought this could be it how wrong could i be, hopefully one day, just a bit down about it at the moment :-( xx
> 
> Big hugs xx

Hi sweetie sorry about the let down, I know exactly how you feel, Test on hubby went well, as for me havent had any test yet still waiting on doc. to what he is going to do, he hasnt gotton back with me yet, to see if he is going to put me on clomid or going to do the test to check and see if my tubes are still opened. the strangest thing this month I am on cd 13 right now and still have not gotton a poss. OPK yet or any temp shift to show ovulation and I usually have had both of them by now, Emailed doc. about this, but have not heard anthing yet. No plans foe the weekend really to hot to do anything. Hang in there sweetie, will keep you updated HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

hey hun.. How are you? So have you heard any thing about possibly going on clomid? Nothing new with us still trying and going to order some soft cups give then a try maybe.. Hoping this is both of our years to get our bundle of joys!

Ive got my head round the wait for ivf now, but still keep calling to see if any sooner appointments as you never know hey? Well im off to try to go to sleep as ive not been sleeping as i have bad hay fever.. Speak soon hun xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> hey hun.. How are you? So have you heard any thing about possibly going on clomid? Nothing new with us still trying and going to order some soft cups give then a try maybe.. Hoping this is both of our years to get our bundle of joys!
> 
> Ive got my head round the wait for ivf now, but still keep calling to see if any sooner appointments as you never know hey? Well im off to try to go to sleep as ive not been sleeping as i have bad hay fever.. Speak soon hun xxx

Well listen to this, spole to doc. yesterday, he said my charts I have sent him look poopie in his own words. now all this time 14 months he has been emailing me back saying chart looks fine or looks normal, and now he is telling me they look bad??????. I am sooo angry with him right now. Well he wants hubby and I to come up to kentucky have a tubal X-RAY for me and repeat a SA for hubby, then he ask if the 1 SA was all hubby had well yes that was all you ordered, he was like so we are only going on 1 SA? I said yes that was all that was ordered. DAH! So he said when my next period starts to call the office and schedule the tubal XRAY for cd 6,7,8,or 9 and at the same time have hubby have the SA done, After that comes back that day, he said he was going to start me on a fertility pill, But didnt say what fertility pill, and I told him I was on cd 17, which I was yesterday. he said I couldnt be and that's not what I sent him as far as the charts shows well yes I am period started on 5/13/12 and yesterday was 5/29/12 so that put me at cd 17. you do the math. Am I right or what? GRRR he is driving me nuts HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Oh what a nightmare hun it really annoys me because the haven't been in our situation they don't know how blooming important it is to us! I would ask for another opinion of another doctor too or ask to speak to the practises manager Hun! 

What is he going on about your cycle? That would worry me that he doesn't know what he is saying oh big hugs Hun this journey is a difficult one already xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Oh what a nightmare hun it really annoys me because the haven't been in our situation they don't know how blooming important it is to us! I would ask for another opinion of another doctor too or ask to speak to the practises manager Hun!
> 
> What is he going on about your cycle? That would worry me that he doesn't know what he is saying oh big hugs Hun this journey is a difficult one already xxx

Hi sweetie, this doc. is driving me nuts, to tell me That I am not on the cd that I told him, I should know what cd I am on I have been counting my cycles since I started at the age of 12. GRRRR, I told him that I srarted my cycle this month on 5/13/12 which is cd 1 ok now when I spoke to him on 5/29/12 that put me on cd 17, you do the math from 5/13/12 to 5/29/12 would be cd 17 right, (right) well he tells me that is far from the truth. I should know. he says what I sent him is I started my cycle on 5/24/12, well no when I send my charts to him, It is sent to him each month on the first day of my cycle which was 5/13/12, and there is no more charting on that chart once I send it. OOOOH doctors they are such a pain sometimes. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hey huni hows you ? You any further with the stupid doctor yet huni? 

Well we are at cd 13 but OH is being a little annoying at the moment, saying he is sick of all this 'timed sex' some times i dont think men understand, he thinks because of his low morphology we cant get PG on our own, even though we were told we could but would be a slim chance... men hey... 

Roll on IVF thats all i say that way we will know for sure if it works for us 

Hugs lucy xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hey huni hows you ? You any further with the stupid doctor yet huni?
> 
> Well we are at cd 13 but OH is being a little annoying at the moment, saying he is sick of all this 'timed sex' some times i dont think men understand, he thinks because of his low morphology we cant get PG on our own, even though we were told we could but would be a slim chance... men hey...
> 
> Roll on IVF thats all i say that way we will know for sure if it works for us
> 
> Hugs lucy xxx

hey lucy go for IVF I would if I could, well had my cycle on may 13th a normal cycle now on june 1st I started spotting did for 3 days then it went to a heavy bleed, I wasnt due for AF til June 8th, This has never happened before, I am going crazy, when it first started thought it could be implantation bleed,because the first 2 days was spotting, now I am not so sure, tested once already and it was neg. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lucylou7

Hi HUni, any news??? have you tested again, this could be it for you? I really hope it is... Nothing new from me on CD 15 so lots of bedding going on, just wish if i knew all this was going to result in a BFP really hope so... as you know its like a rollacoaster good days and bad days and im on the down ward slope having a bad ride at the moment :-( HUgs friend xxx


----------



## tiatammy

lucylou7 said:


> Hi HUni, any news??? have you tested again, this could be it for you? I really hope it is... Nothing new from me on CD 15 so lots of bedding going on, just wish if i knew all this was going to result in a BFP really hope so... as you know its like a rollacoaster good days and bad days and im on the down ward slope having a bad ride at the moment :-( HUgs friend xxx

Hi lucy, welll, I am not sure what cd this would be because of this bleeding going on, not sure if it is a cycle or what. I was due for AF today, But started AF if it is AF 7 days early, this has never happened. I usually have AF for 5 days only and now today it makes it 8 days of still bleeding. I just dont know, If I go by the first day of full flow because the first 2 days were spotting then I am on cd 6, but am still bleeding, sooooo Like I said I dont know I am really lost this month. I know what you mean about the rollercoaster ride I want off mine, this is nuts, havent tested anymore cant handle the negatives :cry: hope ypurs gets better sweetie, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## lah1553

Your conversations put me to tears. You have described what it has been like for me to the tee. Im 28 and have been TTC since August and am feeling very stressed and like you said everyone around me is pregnant and it is extremely hard to handle. I decided that I was going to become a part of a forum page and maybe talking about it will be helpful.


----------



## tiatammy

lah1553 said:


> Your conversations put me to tears. You have described what it has been like for me to the tee. Im 28 and have been TTC since August and am feeling very stressed and like you said everyone around me is pregnant and it is extremely hard to handle. I decided that I was going to become a part of a forum page and maybe talking about it will be helpful.

lah1533 it is extreamly hard thing to go through, it has been a rough road, for me, and to stay strong and to stay positive is beyond hard, after 14 months of trying.:cry::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## lah1553

Thank you for the response...trying to learn how this site works. How do you stay positive when everyone around you is PG? I just feel like I want to be alone and not around it. I know that I shouldn't do that because its not going to change. I can't run away from it.


----------



## lucylou7

Tiatammy - Big higs hun, its so bad when your mind plays tricks on you and you dont know where you are at in your cycle, stay strong and maybe speak to your GP see what they say if it carries on - ((((HIGS))))

Lah - Welcome hun, its an awful position to be in and no one wants to be on this rollacoaster ride.. we have been TTC for 19 months now and not one BFP :-( we have now been referred for IVF but appointment is not until August so we have to wait then probably another 6 months after that appointment...OH has low morphology :-( Have you and OH been tested? 

Big Hugs xx


----------



## lucylou7

hey tiatiatammy - you ok hun? Not heard from you for a while? Hope your ok xxx


----------



## lah1553

Lucylou- No my hubby has not been tested yet, but after a couple of months on the Metformin if nothing happens, then that will be our next step.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Lah - Nice to hear from you, hope all is well hun! We are starting IVF this month very scary but exciting at the same time! 

Good luck hun


----------

